# Derek's new foster brother - Charlie's story



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

I tip my hat to you and your family for taking in such a selfless mission. I'm sure he'll start to settle down soon. I'm like that in a strange place too


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you. We've always talked about getting another golden and were planning on a puppy after Christmas, but letting this guy go to his certain death just so we could have a cute puppy? We couldn't live with ourselves, and hopefully he'll repay us with many years of joy for us and Derek


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

God Bless you for taking sweet Charlie in!!
Looks like he and Derek have been together forever.
Whenever we adopt a dog I remember it takes TIME for them to adjust. Charlie has to learn everything about living in a house, riding in the car, so it will improve one day at a time.
You mentioned diarrhea, and I'm sure you'll have the vet check that out, just so it isn't anything Derek can get, too. 
Let us know how Charlie's neuter goes, and it sounds like he has already found a place in your heart. The boys SURE DO LOOK ALIKE!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes I think patience will be key here.
Its actually Derek, our current dog, who has the diarrohea. He ate some of Charlie's new food which was different to his own hopefully its just that. 

Charlie hasn't eaten since he arrived, apparently he was just thrown scraps into his pen so probably didn't even have a food bowl. He'll take treats from my hand alright and is quite gentle doing so.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for bringing Charlie into your home.

He and Derek look so much alike, handsome boys.
Give Charlie some time to settle in and adjust, everything is new to him.
Hope his surgery goes well today.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

What wonderful selfless people you are, I am sure after the adjustment period that you are going to have a the most wonderful new addition in your lives. Love time and patience will pay dividends. Charlie is a lucky boy to have found you.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for helping out Charlie! It sounds like his old owner is a piece of trash, and I'm glad the dogs are no longer there


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

what a wonderful story, thank you for taking him in! i cant wait to hear more about his progress!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> apparently he was just thrown scraps into his pen so probably didn't even have a food bowl.


I think you got to him in the nick of time, these stories make me so mad, how could anyone....grrrrrrrrr

When are they going to bring in a pet licence


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing! He 's a very handsome boy.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. What a cutie. Talk about peas in a pod. I don't think I could have resisted either. 

Poor boy. Sadly I think you'll have to treat Charlie like a puppy and start with the same socializing you would do for any new puppy. Kind of sad for Charlie that these are all new experiences for him but goldens are usually quite adaptable. 

They look like they were having fun playing together so it seems like you're committed now. Otherwise where else are you going to find Derek such a cool playmate???


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie was a lot more relaxed last night and this morning. He really loves his walks, his previous owner didn't even own a lead for him! He barks at other dogs on leads though which I was surprised at, as he's very nervous, but I guess its just fear. He pulls a lot too but its to be expected and Derek used to do the same so we'll work on that.

He didn't whimper as much during the night or this morning so it felt like we were getting somewhere. But then I had to drop him to the vets so I hope it hasn't set him back! I must collect him again after work in a few hours. They called a while ago and said it went fine though.

I forgot to mention in the first post we had to cut his collar off him, it was so tight on his neck, and his fur was very matted in places. He's really not used to all of this love and affection. We're very lucky he's so open to it, and I know a lot of that is to do with his breed! Its just built in to him. Probably back to square one tonight after the vets, but we saw progress in a few days so should hopefully see that again very soon!

Here they are having a rest on their walk, Derek standing, Charlie sitting (he's not very fit and flops down after a few minutes play)


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Charlie is one lucky boy. So glad you got him away from his owner. Cutting his collar off speaks volumes of the lack of care. Enjoy the boys.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a sad story, I am so glad Charlie is in good hands now. Thank you so much for taking him in. They do look like twin brothers.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie's neutering op went well. He's still whining a lot, mostly when he sees Derek. He seems a lot more relaxed when Derek is not there. He still tried humping even with a big e-collar on and Derek doesn't like this. 

Derek used to seem such a submissive dog but now he makes sure Charlie knows he doesn't like to be humped with a big loud bark, and tries to grab Charlie's collar and tufts of neck hair to tell him off. Poor Charlie just looks confused like he doesn't know what he's done wrong. Sometimes I stop them, sometimes I leave them work it out between themselves. I'm not fully sure which way is best, any suggestions?

I think if the neutering "kicks in" soon, and the humping stops, they'll get along much better. We've sent Derek to his daycare today to give both of them a break.

There was a huge thunder storm last night though and both of them were good as gold and didn't make a peep, even though my human child woke up crying!

Here they are waiting for a treat last night


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Oh, your boys are so cute!
Charlie found the PERFECT FAMILY. What did the vet say about the humping?
I think it will stop. God Bless you for rescuing him! Don't make the mistake of leaving his cone plastic collar off until he is healed from his operation. I did that with my dog, Tucker, and he almost got an infection.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for taking Charlie in, giving him a safe haven, and a chance at a brand new life, hope things work out for you all. Give him some time and space to settle in, for you to discover 'who' he is and for him to adapt and adjust to his new life. I have adopted two adult rescued dogs in the past, those decisions were made by my heart, in an instant, no 'second thoughts', no regrets, none at all. 
Thank you for opening your home and heart to Charlie, he deserves a chance and a great life.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Keep in mind the hormones take up to 6 weeks to change in their system after the neutering so you may not see an immediate change in his behavior. I think unless Derek is being mean or Charlie incessant, you let them work it out. I would think it's a dominance thing in terms of trying to figure out their pecking order. I noticed with my two, as the puppy got bigger, Rosco (neutered) was trying to hump him, more to prove he was still the top dog. They are so cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I was just thinking about Charlie. Maybe his whining is his talking to you!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

how is he doing today?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all for asking! Charlie has been getting better and better over the last few days. He is at home during the day with my partner, who constantly sends me pics and vids throughout the day. My partner works away at sea, so we were lucky to get Charlie at the start of his 4 weeks off!
We have been sending Derek to daycare all week to allow Charlie time to relax and heal and get to know the house.

He barely whines during the day, its mainly when Derek is around, as if he feels more anxious when Derek is there. He follows him whining and pacing. Derek is a very calm dog and just walks around minding his own business, but who knows what subliminal messages they are sending each other! Our daycare did mention that a lot of dogs follow Derek, and that maybe we should get him checked for a hormone imbalance, so we will speak to the vet if this doesn't stop. Charlie did try to hump Derek this morning and Derek swiftly put a stop to it, but Charlie certainly isn't trying it as much as before.

Charlie's a very loving dog. Its tough to find the balance between giving him the right amount of loving and petting, and not doing it when he demands it and causing him to be more needy. We just can't wait to get that collar off and see his real personality come through.




golfgal said:


> Keep in mind the hormones take up to 6 weeks to change in their system after the neutering so you may not see an immediate change in his behavior. I think unless Derek is being mean or Charlie incessant, you let them work it out. I would think it's a dominance thing in terms of trying to figure out their pecking order. I noticed with my two, as the puppy got bigger, Rosco (neutered) was trying to hump him, more to prove he was still the top dog. They are so cute.


Yes I think we will just leave them work it out. They're so alike, its like watching two teddy bears have an argument, they're just so gentle! We have to watch them closely at the moment and keep them apart until bed time Charlie's stitches aren't damaged, but they sleep in the same room with no crate and are absolutely fine.

When I leave with Derek in the mornings, Charlie runs straight to a particular window in another room to watch me go. What's so funny about this is that Derek always does this too! I really have to get a photo of this.

So here they are having their first game of tug o'war, and both humping beds at the same time!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's Charlie showing how gentle he is, having a very up close look at a butterlfy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpTeW4FVBfQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

What a gentle and beautiful boy Charlie is!!
Is Derek fixed?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I love that you guys rushed to his rescue. It sounds as though he really needed and deserved it! Why do folks like his previous owners even get dogs? There's no law saying a person HAS to have a dog- so why get one if you clearly don't want to live with/care for/love? And how on earth could anyone ever stand to leave that gorgeous face outside in a pen?? 

Bless you for taking him! It'll be tough at first, but that boy will ahow you every day what a treasure he obviously is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Whining*

Try googling, Why do dogs Whine.
There is lots of info on whining.
Here is one thing I found from ASPCA.
Read the whole thing:https://www.aspca.org/pet-care/virtual-pet-behaviorist/dog-behavior/whining


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you, I had researched a good bit on whining. I'm pretty sure its anxiety, and so far today he has barely whined at all! (Its just after lunch here in Ireland).

I just brought them out for a run and boy did they look spectacular bounding across the grass side by side 

Charlie's getting far more confident around the house. We need to teach him some manners though as he barges past us very boisterously all the time. If I open a cupboard door he's there shoving his head in, and same with the bin. He can be very forceful, but I know its because he has never really had rules before so he will learn. Of course, having that annoying cone on isn't helping, he's so clumsy with it. Derek has got a few whacks of the cone accidentally so now he jumps out of the way quickly when Charlie comes his direction!



Karen519 said:


> Is Derek fixed?


Yes Derek was fixed at 6 mths so he could go to daycare. This is why they think that he may have a hormone imbalance, because the way the other dogs act around him is usually the way they'd act around an intact dog. There has been no humping today though, I think Charlie and Derek have managed to sort it out themselves.

Here they are last night, leaving not much room for the humans


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dancer said:


> I love that you guys rushed to his rescue. It sounds as though he really needed and deserved it! Why do folks like his previous owners even get dogs? There's no law saying a person HAS to have a dog- so why get one if you clearly don't want to live with/care for/love? And how on earth could anyone ever stand to leave that gorgeous face outside in a pen??
> 
> Bless you for taking him! It'll be tough at first, but that boy will ahow you every day what a treasure he obviously is!


Isn't it just astounding how some people treat their dogs? I just don't understand it. Then on top of it, both of our families keep telling us we are crazy to get a second dog, that we'll never be able to go anywhere and it will be too expensive. Its hard not to get mad with them, but they will just never understand how much we see our dogs as family.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

DJdogman said:


> Isn't it just astounding how some people treat their dogs? I just don't understand it. Then on top of it, both of our families keep telling us we are crazy to get a second dog, that we'll never be able to go anywhere and it will be too expensive. Its hard not to get mad with them, but they will just never understand how much we see our dogs as family.



If it's any consolation, I've heard the same things. I've had two dogs for mist of my life, and actually 3 dogs at several periods in my life. Two dogs is very similar to owning one dog, but it feels more balanced to me. Three was a noticeable difference and challenge. Everything down to space in the vehicle or on the bed was more complicated. Walking three alone was challenging at first. Dealing with three very different stages in life (a young puppy, a young adult, and a senior) was challenging at times. I wouldn't change a thing, and there were a lot if great times to counteract the challenges. We will do this again; we will get a puppy when Steven turns 10, God willing, and be a three dog family during that transition time. Two dogs is really not that bad; it's all what you're used to. Giving more love is never the wrong choice. 

Everyone everywhere is going to always have an opinion on everything. Focus on the path you're walking, and know you're doing a great thing. To Charlie, you are a miracle. To him,the day you took him home was as amazing as winning the lottery would be for any of us. You have done a beautiful thing, and changed the direction of his life completely. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you, its definitely good to hear that. We have no regrets at bringing Charlie home and will hopefully be contacting the rescue centre in a few weeks to change from foster to adoption. It just feels normal to us, and our house is already full of dog hairs, mud and sticks from Derek, why not allow another dog enjoy it and bring us even more joy!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We're having such a great weekend with Charlie. I was worried how it would be with Derek at home (not in daycare) for the whole weekend, but it was so much better than we imagined. They're getting on really well, playing properly and practically no whining. A small but of humping still but nothing major.

We had a lovely walk and took off Charlie's cone for it, he seemed very appreciative. He is quite unfit though, he was panting so much after the walk when Derek was fine. We walked him to the pet shop to weigh him, he's a fine 35kg, whereas Derek is 32kg.

They fell asleep like this within 5 mins of getting home. Safe to say we're falling in love very quickly!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Awwwww!!! Love the "bitey-face" playing on the bed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like they are bonding well. Love the pics. Charlie is probably thrilled to go out and see the world with you. Couple of months of walking with you will probably do wonders for his stamina and shape.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear you and the boys are enjoying the weekend.
Great to hear they are getting along so well. 

Continue walking Charlie and you will see his overall condition improve.

Enjoyed the pictures, they both look great.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie is looking so much healthier this week, his fur is shinier and he's standing a bit straighter (his back looked a little dipped in the middle). He is absolutely loving his walks and now knows what the lead and harness mean, he runs straight to the door and waits! We're slowly teaching him not to pull too.

He's gets very anxious when he sees other dogs on leads though, he whines and tries to run after them and won't budge until they're out of sight, which can get frustrating as there are a lot of dogs in our area!

He's proving to be a great guard dog and barks very loudly when he hears a toilet flushing or door closing in the middle of the night, which our neighbours are not happy about, but I am quite pleased to be honest as I am on my own in the house with my 10yr old daughter for a month at a time when my bf goes to sea, so Charlie will make me feel safer! 

I understand the complaints about the middle of the night, but there is another neighbour (on the other side) who complains about Charlie barking at their jack russell, who has literally barked non-stop at Derek through our fence for the past 2 years, and we never once mentioned it. Derek has NEVER barked back, so they are shocked now that Charlie barks back very loudly so have complained - even though he only barks because their dog barks. Unbelievable! This jack russell also attacked Derek and made him bleed twice. We've got along well with the neighbours until now but I won't have them complaining about Charlie when he has done nothing wrong.

We're hoping to send Charlie for his daycare assessment next week or the following week. I'm not sure if he's quite ready yet though so might push it back a bit more. For a start its a 30 min drive and he hates the car, so don't want to arrive there with him already anxious.

Charlie and Derek are getting along very well though, its great seeing them play properly together when, Charlie didn't even know how to play less than 2 weeks ago. They do get a little possessive when I give them bones though and try to rob them from each other, it has escalated to small growls so far, but we're keeping a close eye on them and trying to get them to stick to their own.

This is how I was greeted returning home from work yesterday - my bf took the photo from inside, I took the one from outside. (Yes they managed to switch places in the 10 seconds in between!) 
Charlie is in red, Derek is in blue.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I enjoy so much reading your posts and seeing those beautiful pictures. I am glad your boys are becoming the best friends. Who cares what no dog lovers think, you did great thing for Charlie and Derek too.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I really enjoyed catching up on your posts...such beautiful boys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> Charlie is looking so much healthier this week, his fur is shinier and he's standing a bit straighter (his back looked a little dipped in the middle). He is absolutely loving his walks and now knows what the lead and harness mean, he runs straight to the door and waits! We're slowly teaching him not to pull too.
> 
> He's gets very anxious when he sees other dogs on leads though, he whines and tries to run after them and won't budge until they're out of sight, which can get frustrating as there are a lot of dogs in our area!
> 
> ...


Charlie and Derek look like they've been together FOREVER!! Love your posts and pictures-sounds like Charlie has made great strides, thanks to you. I can relate to the next door neighbor. If it's any consolation, that is everywhere! It doesn't matter how much you've done together or for them for over 11 years!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for rescuing Charlie! Looks and sounds like he's fitting right in, and enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

Enjoying the posts and pictures! They look like brothers. So glad to see them getting along do well. Thank you for being good people and taking in a dog in need of a good home.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

This is such a fantastic rescue story! It looks like Charlie is fitting in nicely. Thank you for sharing your story and I look forward to updates on the adventures of Charlie and Derek.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We've had a little setback this weekend. We went to get Charlie's stitches out on Saturday morning but when we woke his scrotum was swollen to the size of an orange and he was very lethargic. We had to carry him downstairs and into the car as he couldn't get up.
So straight to the vets and it turns out he has a fluid filled sac called a seroma, that can occur after surgery for no real reason. His temp was sky high so he had injections of antibiotics to bring that down, and we have to bring him back in on Monday morning for drainage. They'll have to give him a general anaesthetic again.

They gave us an emergency number in case he deteriorated, but luckily he perked up a lot and is still acting normal today, besides walking a little funny and sitting really slowly. The swelling got to the size of a grapefruit by last night, it was horrific looking!

Hopefully we'll have good news tomorrow evening once the drainage goes well.
When we went to the vets, it was our first time leaving Derek on his own since we got Charlie. And when we returned, Derek couldn't stop licking Charlie's mouth, he was so happy to see him, I believe he actually missed him for the few hours.

I rang the Animal Rescue we're fostering Charlie from to fill them in, and we discussed adoption. I know its only been 2 weeks, but Charlie seems to complete the family! I don't think we could part these two if we tried!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well just back from the vets again and luckily the swelling has gone down a lot so they are not going to need to do an op. He gave Charlie a few injections (more antibiotics and anti-inflammatories) and I must bring him back on Friday for another check.

He's still in good form, eating and drinking, and both dogs couldn't stop licking each other when I arrived home with Charlie a while ago. We'd only been gone an hour, so sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



DJdogman said:


> Well just back from the vets again and luckily the swelling has gone down a lot so they are not going to need to do an op. He gave Charlie a few injections (more antibiotics and anti-inflammatories) and I must bring him back on Friday for another check.
> 
> He's still in good form, eating and drinking, and both dogs couldn't stop licking each other when I arrived home with Charlie a while ago. We'd only been gone an hour, so sweet!


Oh, I'm so glad Charlie is home from the vets! What a scare. I think it is WONDERFUL you are going to adopt him! Please keep us posted on his recovery!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie is recovering very well down below, its back to its normal size now. He's still on medication until Friday. He seems to have reverted a little bit, he's whining a bit again, and barking in the middle of the night at any noise. I've taken to leaving the radio or extractor fan on all night so other noises don't disturb him. It works but not exactly a long-term solution.

There's also diarrohea every morning when we come down. I have him on a chicken and rice diet the last few days to try and ease this, but nothing seems to be working yet.

I'm all for being patient and letting this run its course, as I know Charlie will give back as much as we but in. Its still such early days. But my boyfriend is getting fed up, with the diarrohea, the barking, whining and at how "not-as-social-as-Derek" Charlie is. I think we've just been spoiled with Derek, as he never barks and is super-friendly and a total wimp!

Kevin is the one at home with the dogs all day while I work. Yesterday he went to take them for a walk and Charlie slipped his harness and started "real" fighting with a nearby dog, who growls and barks every time we walk past and is known to be unsocial. Kevin had to pick up Charlie and carry him in, in the meantime dropping Derek's lead. Luckily Derek just thought it was a game and was bouncing around puppy-style! When Kevin phoned to tell me what happened, he was totally out of breath and very angry. I went straight out and bought a better harness so this couldn't happen again, but now Kevin says he never wants to take Charlie for a walk again, its after making him re-think our decision to keep him. 

Its funny how Charlie is so great with Derek, but he gets very agitated when other dogs pass by. But he'll only ever bark and growl if the other dog is a mean dog. It is a pain when walking him but it sure hasn't made me re-think the decision to adopt him. The way I see it, he's simply being a protector, he barks at noises outside the house and fights our corner against mean dogs. And of course, when the hormones wane in a few weeks, this could all stop. 

I really want this to work, but I want Kevin to be on our side. Kevin's only here another week and then goes back to sea for a month. I was hoping to have Charlie in daycare by then but that's not going to happen as he's not ready for the assessment yet, so I'm going to have to find someone I can trust to walk them, dog walkers aren't very big in our area. 

I wish I didn't have to work, but I'll find a way to sort this. Next step is some private training, and there's a fantastic dog behaviourist nearby luckily. I'll get Kevin on our side, I know it'll be worth it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Did they say what might be causing the diarrhea with Charlie? Did they put him on an antibiotic - sometimes they can cause diarrhea.

Did anyone get hurt in the dog tussle?

It's likely your vet might be able to recommend someone that walks dogs, or you can find someone in your area if you google. Make sure you check references.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Did they say what might be causing the diarrhea with Charlie? Did they put him on an antibiotic - sometimes they can cause diarrhea.
> 
> Did anyone get hurt in the dog tussle?
> 
> It's likely your vet might be able to recommend someone that walks dogs, or you can find someone in your area if you google. Make sure you check references.


Yes he's been on anti-biotics since last Saturday. Hopefully that's all it is. The vet wasn't too interested in it as he'd had a change of food too, but if its still there on Friday we'll talk about it again.

No obvious damage to either dog, but Kevin said he's surprised the other dog wasn't hurt badly, as Charlie really had a grip on his head and was shaking it back and forth 

Thanks, we'll certainly look more into the dog walkers. Kevin's father used to walk Derek when he wasn't at daycare, but I know he wouldn't be able for Charlie's pulling and the way he acts with other dogs. We need someone stronger with more experience.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Charlie is on the path to healing up well, and congrats to you for seriously considering adopting him. The whining and barking, keep in mind he has been through a big 'upset' again with the neuter and infection, separation and all, given a little time he should settle back in. Consider walking the dogs separately for a while, to give yourselves time to get to know Charlie, discover 'who' he is, and what he does well with, what he may need some help with along the way, and to give them both the benefit one on one time with each of you.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Good to hear Charlie is on the path to healing up well, and congrats to you for seriously considering adopting him. The whining and barking, keep in mind he has been through a big 'upset' again with the neuter and infection, separation and all, given a little time he should settle back in. Consider walking the dogs separately for a while, to give yourselves time to get to know Charlie, discover 'who' he is, and what he does well with, what he may need some help with along the way, and to give them both the benefit one on one time with each of you.


Walking them separately is good idea, thank you for that. It may help a lot actually. And yes indeed, the poor guy has had one large life change after the other in the last 2 and a half weeks, moving him somewhere else now would be the biggest mistake ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Djdogman*

DJdogman

I know antibiotics can cause diarrhea so hopefully that's it.
Look into the Easy Walk Harness for walking Charlie. My next door neighbor uses it on both of her Goldens and it looks effortless when she walks them!
http://www.petco.com/product/102822/PetSafe-Easy-Walk-Black-Dog-Harness.aspx


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> DJdogman
> 
> I know antibiotics can cause diarrhea so hopefully that's it.
> Look into the Easy Walk Harness for walking Charlie. My next door neighbor uses it on both of her Goldens and it looks effortless when she walks them!
> PetSafe Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harnesses for Dogs - Gentle Leader Harness Collar - Petco.com


Thank you, I was actually looking at one like this yesterday made by Halti, but then decided on one like the Julius strong ones that wrap around the body. I took him for a quick walk with it last night and it seemed quite good, there's a handle at the top to have good control when needed.

I didn't walk him far enough to see if he was able to pull with it, I'll be testing it out properly later, and the pet shop will allow me to swap no problem if its not right. Thanks again.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

When one of my dogs is on antibiotics, I sometimes add a spoon of canned pumpkin to their food. It seems to help.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ugh, I just had another phone call from my bf. He brought both dogs out, and apparently Charlie got out of the new harness and tried to attack another dog who hadn't barked or growled or anything. Time for behaviour consultant I think :-/ 

Although I am a bit confused why this doesn't happen when I'm walking them. I get the feeling my bf just really does not want to keep Charlie. Not saying he's making up the stories, but he's not helping by putting Charlie in these situations when we know he's not ready. I already told him we should try walking them separately and he went straight out with both of them. I would LOVE to fast forward a few weeks until this has all calmed down.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Kevin is having trouble with Charlie. Harnesses in general are notoriously easy for dogs to slip out of, especially if they have figured out they can. 

I would recommend using a martingale style collar instead, because it can be adjusted so that when they pull it tightens enough they can't slip it over their head. Very safe and when adjusted right dogs can't get out of it. 

PetSafe Premier Deep Purple Pet Collar, Medium, 1-in width

I'm sure you can make this work, and getting the trainer involved is a great next step.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Martingale*



mylissyk said:


> I'm sorry Kevin is having trouble with Charlie. Harnesses in general are notoriously easy for dogs to slip out of, especially if they have figured out they can.
> 
> I would recommend using a martingale style collar instead, because it can be adjusted so that when they pull it tightens enough they can't slip it over their heard. Very safe and when adjusted right dogs can't get out of it.
> 
> ...


Mylissyk is right-we use the Martingale collars on our dogs, too.
I agree that trying to walk the dogs separately is a good idea.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll certainly try those, thank you! Kevin prefers using collars to harnesses too, so that might go down well. We're also going to stick to one short route for a while until Charlie gets used to walking more.

He just sent me this photos of the boys... Derek is on the right, Charlie on the left.
They're so cute! Every time we keep them apart even for a few minutes, there's so much mouth licking goes on when they get back together!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You gotta love that relationship.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

The picture of Derek with his arm around Charlie just melts my heart. They look like they have always been together. Considering that Charlie had never been inside a car, had never be taken on a proper walk and had never lived inside a house for the first two years of his life, it seems like he is adapting pretty well to all the changes. Hopefully the recent challenges will resolve with time and lots of positive reinforcement. Thank you for sharing your story. I look forward to all the updates!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr. Fuzzyface said:


> The picture of Derek with his arm around Charlie just melts my heart. They look like they have always been together. Considering that Charlie had never been inside a car, had never be taken on a proper walk and had never lived inside a house for the first two years of his life, it seems like he is adapting pretty well to all the changes. Hopefully the recent challenges will resolve with time and lots of positive reinforcement. Thank you for sharing your story. I look forward to all the updates!


I don't know how I've missed this thread before, but I've just read it all the way through. Firstly thank you so much for what you've done, it's truly a wonderful amazing thing.

Secondly please step back for a moment, and have Kevin do the same, and realize it's only been less than 3 weeks and Charlie has already come so far! It takes about 6 months for dogs to fully adjust to a new home. Look at how well Charlie has adjusted so far - and he had never been in a car or a house before!? he had so much more to learn!

I'm praying for you guys, something tells me it was meant to be!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the photos and stories of how Derek and Charlie are getting along. I'm in Charlie's corner. Poor guy has been through a lot. New home, new dog, surgery, infection. And he's supposed to be as socialized and trained as the other dog you've had for two years? Pretty high expectations I'd say. 

Since daycare is not an option, how is Charlie when left alone for periods of time. Are you able to come home at lunch for a play/potty break? I agree that working sucks but we can't all be retired or independently wealthy. Perhaps teaching the dogs poker and winning the dog poker tour???


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks all for your comments and advice, and dog poker is a great idea :nchuck:

I brought Charlie out last night and he was afraid to walk past the neighbours who's dog he had the scrap with, so this proved to Kevin that its just fear we're dealing with and Charlie isn't an aggressive dog. He also tried to slip his harness on me but I just caught the handle so he wasn't able to. Short walks until he's not so afraid, plus lots of love and patience, and I just know he'll be great. He's so friendly to everyone.

Charlie and Derek were playing last night like never before. After being sick Charlie had gone back to not really knowing how to play, but last night they could not get enough off each other, tumbling, wrestling, and tug of war all evening long. They were both shattered and slept all night.

Charlie whines when he's on his own, which has only been for half a minute at a time so far, but he's fine when Derek is there, so leaving them at home for the day and having someone come and walk them (one by one) at lunchtime will probably be the route I'll take. I'm absolutely not giving up on Charlie just because of a few small setbacks, we just have to avoid the situations until we know he's better able to handle them. I think we did expect too much too soon because of how that first week went. Now that the infection has gone (he finished his tablets today), we can concentrate on the training and I'm really looking forward to it. He's a very clever and loving dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*



DJdogman said:


> Thanks all for your comments and advice, and dog poker is a great idea :nchuck:
> 
> I brought Charlie out last night and he was afraid to walk past the neighbours who's dog he had the scrap with, so this proved to Kevin that its just fear we're dealing with and Charlie isn't an aggressive dog. He also tried to slip his harness on me but I just caught the handle so he wasn't able to. Short walks until he's not so afraid, plus lots of love and patience, and I just know he'll be great. He's so friendly to everyone.
> 
> ...


I would definitely get the martingale collar right away or the Easy Walk Harness for Charlie. I would go on short walks or none for now. I agree it probably is fear and I think a trainer will help with it, or he'll just get more comfortable on his own. The infection could have had a lot to do with how he was acting, too!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie is doing very well, his infection is practically cleared. The vet kept him on half the amount of anti-biotics for another week to be safe, but the swelling is gone and Charlie is back to his old self again, if we even know what that is yet!

We've just been driving to the dog field and letting them run loose safely there, so no more fighting incidents. He does run along the fence barking fiercely if another dogs goes past, but then I've seen a lot of other dogs do the same. They play non-stop in the house. Charlie gets tired way before Derek, but he never gets cranky when Derek continues to pull at him and try to play.

They really respect each other too, there doesn't seem to be a dominant one. If one of them has a bone first, he'll growl when the other comes near and the other will respect that and walk away. This has been working both ways, and there are no fights or one-sided-ness which I'm really impressed with.

My boyfriend leaves for sea tomorrow for 4 weeks, I hope things carry on going just as well once he's gone and that Charlie doesn't miss him - he has been pretty attached to him the last few weeks. He snuggles right up to Kevin on the bed in the morning, but then won't leave my side in the evening. I'm the feeder and walker though so I don't think too much will change for him.

I'm going to give him another week and then hopefully attempt the daycare assessment!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Would you believe, after I wrote that bit yesterday about the dogs having great respect for each other and walking away when the other gives a small growl, they had the mother of all "fights" last night!

We were in the dog field, it was dark and a group of teens walked by and threw Charlie a bone through the fencing. They then ran away, but not before throwing a drink bottle at me, little scuts! Anyway, Charlie was very happy, Derek went for a look and Charlie gave a big "get away from me and my bone" growl. Well Derek decided he wanted that bone and the growling and pushing out of them was ferocious! I got such a fright and my daughter ran. Now I don't believe there was any biting or hurting each other, but they really sounded scary.

We had driven to the field so I was very anxious about how to get them home as they would not stop at each other and they usually sit together in the boot of our volvo estate. We managed to get them apart for long enough to get Derek on the lead (I pretended I had a treat for him ), and put Derek in the footwell of the passenger seat with my 10 yo daughter, then went back to get Charlie and put him in the boot on his own with the bone, and the cage barrier pulled up! I was so afraid to take the bone from him, and couldn't risk Derek in the back seat trying to get at it! We drove home and put Charlie in his bed with the bone where he was happy out, and went back out for a little walk with Derek.

I'm sure Charlie would not have bitten any of us, but his growl and bark and so terrifying that I did not want to risk it! He's so loving normally, and comes right up to me nose-to-nose to say hello when I get home so I know how gentle he is. I wish he had used that barking on those teenagers though! I haven't given them bones since the first week when I first noticed their reactions to each other when bones are involved!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

It seems you know the high value treat for them. Unfortunately we cant control the outside environment as much as we can control what goes on in our own homes. Please dont get discouraged. you have made LOTS of progress these past few weeks!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

No way, we won't let these little things get to us. He's part of the family now, and we will hopefully make that official in another week or two. Its a huge learning curve, for both us and our boys, but we're loving it, and we hope Charlie is too.:crossfing


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the couch pictures. Someone's (on left) is thinking 'well this is the life'. Gotta love teens.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

You must be really in top of your vacuuming, with those light boys and that dark couch! Lol I gave up and bought a new sectional couch that matches the color of my (medium-golden) boys. Lol the bed sheets are golden- colored as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Dancer said:


> You must be really in top of your vacuuming, with those light boys and that dark couch! Lol I gave up and bought a new sectional couch that matches the color of my (medium-golden) boys. Lol the bed sheets are golden- colored as well
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here! Funny how all of our shopping has to take into consideration our dog, Max. The couch, car interior, carpets and blankets are all purchased with the idea of camouflaging the dog hair! 

As far as Derek and Charlie, I am sure that the fight was startling. You are being very patient with Charlie as he adjusts to his new life and learning to be part of a pack that lives in a home versus outside. Thankfully he found a loving home to be in.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dancer said:


> You must be really in top of your vacuuming, with those light boys and that dark couch! Lol I gave up and bought a new sectional couch that matches the color of my (medium-golden) boys. Lol the bed sheets are golden- colored as well
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha there are thin white stripes on the black so it camouflages pretty well luckily, BUT they pulled up a cushion yesterday and ripped the underneath part down to the springs!! That room is now dog-proofed 

I vacuum usually once a week and have to empty it three times to do the whole house, and our house is not huge :doh: I especially love when you find a big ball of hairs that has kindly gathered itself into one corner for you to easily pick up, lol

I tried to get a "selfie" with them last night, this was the best I could do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*

I LOVE your pictures of Charlie and Derek and especially like the couch one, too!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

DJdogman said:


> No way, we won't let these little things get to us. He's part of the family now, and we will hopefully make that official in another week or two. Its a huge learning curve, for both us and our boys, but we're loving it, and we hope Charlie is too.:crossfing


Thanks for this beautiful picture and trying so hard. Boys are meant to be together.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for 'hanging in there' for Charlie, for believing in him, and understanding that life can be a little 'bumpy' even for a couple of beautiful dogs. May I suggest when you are walking Charlie, since it is unlikely he had many, if any, walks in his previous home and the 'real world' is a bit scary for him, to take along some high value treats, and when he encounters something that is unsettling for him, start feeding those treats. This can help to change how he feels, in a positive way, about those 'scary' things in life, whether it be another dog behind a fence, or something else along the way. 
Sounds like you are doing a fantastic job with Charlie and Derek, they are two very lucky puppies!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

MAJOR NEWS!!!

So after 4 weeks of Charlie being with us, we just knew we could never give him away and decided to make it official and adopt him. The rescue called on Friday evening with the papers, but they forgot to bring his vaccine card and chip no. so had to call back this morning to make it official.

So she called this morning, we signed the papers together, sat chatting about how great the two boys get along and how we all felt it was "meant to be". Then...... then I looked at Charlie's card and could not believe my eyes.










Same birth date... same handwriting... same misspelling of retriever....
Aaarrrrggghh!!!! THEY ARE FROM THE SAME LITTER!! THEY ARE REAL BROTHERS!!! I almost burst out crying, I'm just amazed and so so happy. I'm not usually a "fate" kind of person, but this is just WOW! 

We got Derek from a breeder 100 miles from where we live, and Charlie's last owner was 50 miles away in a different direction so chances of this are pretty slim! Also bear in mind we had no idea what Charlie looked like when we agreed to foster him.

I'm even happier that we had made our decision before we found out this amazing news. He had already become part of the family but now we feel even more close to him. Looking at these photos, I guess it wouldn't have taken a genius to figure it out, but having the proof is awesome


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on Charlie officially being a member of your family.

That's amazing Derek and Charlie are actual brothers. I don't believe in coincidences, it was truly meant to be. What a special gift you and your family have received.

Enjoy your beautiful boys.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What an amazing, wonderful coincidence! Truly meant to be together!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Well I don't know how I've overlooked this thread until now but I'm sitting here sobbing like a big baby at how this all turned out...it's like a story that no one would believe, but there you are.

You know, every once in a while my three dogs (especially since losing our Golden Boomer and my hound boy is getting quite advanced in age) decide to have a big old noisy fuss over something. It sounds absolutely terrible, but they stop the second I use my Big Mama Voice and no blood is ever drawn, so it's clearly a big melodrama designed to re-sort the pack order for a bit. Sounds very much like what you've gone through with your two boys.

And two? People are hassling you over two? Good grief, I've had five dogs at a time. Yes, many people think we're crazy. Could not give less of a rip.

This was meant to be. How lucky you (and Charlie!) are that the Universe's Divine Placement Service did so well for all of you!

Thank you for this lovely thread and I will mop myself up and stop sniveling now...

ETA: Completely forgot to add that with my hard-core car chaser I use not only a harness but also a martingale collar and I use a carabiner clip to fasten the rings of each together over his back and then clip my leash to the carabiner and that gives me really good control no matter what noisy thing drives by!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Noreaster - I know, doesn't it sound like a made up story, like one of those that go round on facebook and nobody believes, haha. Its even hard for us to believe but its just cemented the fact that he was meant to be in our lives. And that sounds like an extremely secure rig-out you have for your dog! We have a martingale collar on the way so might try it with the harness too!

Its funny that when Kevin went to pick up Derek, he probably saw Charlie there amongst the other pups. He picked Derek because he was so quiet and shy and the others were barking, which is the way they still are now


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow!! That is incredible


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

If this was a movie we would all be saying "Well that's a bit far fetched!". But its TRUE. Have so loved this thread and this is an amazing ending - well hopefully not the ending.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

What an amazing story. ...congratulations! !


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow!! It is a small world, after all!! 
I believe in 'meant to be', it happens in an instant, the heart just 'knows' when it is so right! 
I also believe that somehow they find us, when WE need THEM the most! 

Congratulations on your new boy, and making it official!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw and read through your thread. WOW! What an amazing act of kindness in fostering and now adopting him.  And huge kudos to the deep level of understanding and patience you're showing Charlie. 

In my experience over decades in rescue/fostering/adopting it takes several weeks to a few months before the past fades away and they blossom into happy happy tails. Dogs live in 'the now'. Soon, the love and care and support you're giving him as a family member will lead him to complete wholeness. You'll see a whole new boy in another few weeks. I'll be following the thread, happy to read about his progress and wonderful new life.

And what an amazing coincidence they're actual brothers!! 

Just "WOW!" to everything. And a HUGE God bless you!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

this is the best thing i've heard in a while. what a story!!!! and so meant to be. they must know they are from the same litter and have just been waiting for you to figure it out  enjoy many many happy years with them!!!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Goodness this brought tears to my eyes! What are the odds?? This can't be coincidence- Charlie had a rough go of things and needed to be with his brother and his real family! You're a very lucky golden momma! I think it is that much better because you chose to keep him without even knowing this! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sephie (Oct 15, 2014)

This is just so wonderful! I've been following your story from the beginning and I'm just so so happy that you've made it official and what a wonderful coincidence. It is definitely meant to be!  Bless you and your kind heart for fostering Charlie and looks like it was a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't add anything that's not been said before, except thank you for making me (and Charlie!) smile.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm still on air over this. We knew Charlie was special, but didn't realise just how special. Everything is making more sense now though. The day we met Charlie, he was terrified to even get out of the car until he saw Derek and then they both wagged their whole bodies. Also, Charlie whined constantly when Derek was near for the first few weeks. He whines now really loudly when we go down to them in the mornings, so it seems that its an excitement whine. Perhaps he was just ridiculously happy around Derek, and I thought he was anxious. And the licking when they see each other after being apart for only half a minute - they really don't want to lose each other again!

Its got me thinking a lot about their breeder though, and how Charlie ended up in that awful "home" he was in. Clearly they didn't assess anybody or really care about where the pups went. I feel for the other pups in the litter, but at least we know 2 of them are safe and happy. 

Watching them playing last night was just fantastic, I pictured them as tiny pups rolling around and wrestling together, they are non-stop messing


----------



## John_ (Oct 21, 2013)

Your attitude towards the integration and fostering seemed very well thought through and handled very calmly. Despite the setbacks, you have persevered and then been rewarded with the biggest twist imaginable. What a reward and what an amazing story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> MAJOR NEWS!!!
> 
> So after 4 weeks of Charlie being with us, we just knew we could never give him away and decided to make it official and adopt him. The rescue called on Friday evening with the papers, but they forgot to bring his vaccine card and chip no. so had to call back this morning to make it official.
> 
> ...


I thought that Charlie and Derek really looked alike! This is a beautiful story!
God works in mysterious ways!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have also been following this story and am so happy for you with this result. I also thought they did look very alike and could have been brothers. It does not say much for the breeder that Charlie ended up in a rescue rather than back with them. Good thing he did or your would never have found him. Fantastic outcome and hopefully when he has fully settled in you will have lots and lots of fun years with these two.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I have happy tears rolling down my cheeks! I love it when the stars and moon align to make the seemingly impossible happen - you found one of Derek's littermates! Congratulations on signing the adoption papers and making it all official!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have always heard truth is stranger than fiction and a few things in my life makes he know it is true.

first congrats on you new family member. Both of your "fur kids" are beautiful (handsome) and don't pay any attention to those who say 2 dogs are 2 many. we had 3 goldens when we adopted golden girl, Honey in 2002. She was our last golden to go to the Rainbow Bridge Aug. 13 of this year.

And after her passing, our house was not a home without a dog, and we adopted, of all things, a blind great Pyrenees mix with a chronic ear infection. Shaggy was dumped on a c college campus, found and rescued by a prof who does rescue work. she foster him for a year. when she got him he had no fur on his ower back, rump or tail, and his skin was like "elephants skin". he was only 55 pounds, so thin. Staph infection of the skin and ears, eye infection. she had him for a year, nobody wanted to adopted a stunted, blind dog with chronic ear infection. We did. We fell his first 5 years were spient in crate or very, very small area, sitting in his own pee and poop. Like Charlie, he didn't know what a leash was, never been in a car apparently, etc.

Being vegan, she fed all fosters & her own dogs, cats vegan dog & cat food and added all kinds of sups. she put 5 pounds on him in a year. So very sadly we lost him 3 weeks and 3 days after we adopted him (hemangiosacarma). But on good food he had put on almost 3 pounds, had very short walk (he had no muscles at all), lots of brushing, etc. He had learned the lay of yard and house and actually trotted in yard. He felt love that lst 3 weeks. We had been told we were crazy for adopted him knowing his condition, but we knew he needed us. we do not regret one minute we had with him. the rescue did tell us we could have any dog in his stead after his passing, and we did get a healthy (as best the vets can tell) 105 pound great Pyr, Moose. and we have been told we are crazy for adopting such a big dog (he is also 7 like Shaggy was). 

Listen to your heart, not to other people. We did with Honey, with Shaggy, with Moose, and not regretted any of them.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Goldens bring light into the world.


And so have you, 3 Goldens. What a heartwarming story about Shaggy. Bless you!!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I had my husband read this thread from beginning to end...he kept saying, as he read through the first posts, "They could be twins!!!" and I just smiled knowing the ending.

And the beginning. Thank you for this wonderful dog tale...some days when I think about losing Boo and I watch my senior hound winding down his last stage of life, I wonder if I can really do this again, knowing the hurt that waits behind the joy.

But stories like yours remind me that it's all worth it, so again, thank you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! 

That is so amazing and wonderful and fantastic, I am jumping up and down! Wow, some things are truly meant to be. Congratulations!



DJdogman said:


> MAJOR NEWS!!!
> 
> So after 4 weeks of Charlie being with us, we just knew we could never give him away and decided to make it official and adopt him. The rescue called on Friday evening with the papers, but they forgot to bring his vaccine card and chip no. so had to call back this morning to make it official.
> 
> ...


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. Now we know why they look so alike. If they could only talk. I bet they knew they were siblings and so excited to see each other again. God, fate, whatever had a hand in bringing this together. You've definitely changed Charlie's life for the better. Congrats on making it official.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely comments and heart-warming stories. I love this site most for being able to chat with like-minded people who have just as much love for their dogs. And I love that everyone said they look like they were meant to be together before we found out the truth.

I brought them for a walk last night and used a harness and Halti while we're waiting for the martingale collars to arrive. While Charlie did act up by barking and growling when we passed other dogs, he was much easier to handle than last week. I think knowing he has the same blood as Derek makes me more comfortable and confident handling him, so that calmness is probably brushing off onto Charlie too.

Since my bf went back to sea last week, I take the boys to the dog field every morning before work. They know the routine already and wait at the front door when I come down stairs, but not before doing a funny wiggle dance (Derek) and a really high pitched squeal (Charlie) and running around the house for 10 minutes! 

Here they are running around on this lovely fresh morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3Goldens*



3 goldens said:


> I have always heard truth is stranger than fiction and a few things in my life makes he know it is true.
> 
> first congrats on you new family member. Both of your "fur kids" are beautiful (handsome) and don't pay any attention to those who say 2 dogs are 2 many. we had 3 goldens when we adopted golden girl, Honey in 2002. She was our last golden to go to the Rainbow Bridge Aug. 13 of this year.
> 
> ...


3Goldens: What a beautiful story! You are a beautiful person!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Djdogman*

Djdogman

Charlie and Derek have an amazing story!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I went back and looked at your first post as it seems you've had Charlie a month, half of which involved neutering, infection and recovery. I think its probably going to be in the coming weeks that you'll see the 'real' Charlie coming out as this last little bit has all been new to him. 

I was asked to trade dogs with the person who had Rosco's sister for about 3 wks. Well socialized, no major issues worth commenting on. It took her almost a week before she settled in and was playing with Murphy even though they'd seen each other every month for ages. It was in the last couple of days before she heading for home that her regular personality seemed to come out. 

My point being, that Charlie's past two years have not been as positive as Derek's but I think as he sees how Derek behaves and how you react to things, he'll settle in it just might take some work. I think you're going to enjoy these two going forward and I'm positive Derek is thrilled that his litter mate is with him. Enjoy.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

golfgal said:


> I went back and looked at your first post as it seems you've had Charlie a month, half of which involved neutering, infection and recovery. I think its probably going to be in the coming weeks that you'll see the 'real' Charlie coming out as this last little bit has all been new to him.
> 
> I was asked to trade dogs with the person who had Rosco's sister for about 3 wks. Well socialized, no major issues worth commenting on. It took her almost a week before she settled in and was playing with Murphy even though they'd seen each other every month for ages. It was in the last couple of days before she heading for home that her regular personality seemed to come out.
> 
> My point being, that Charlie's past two years have not been as positive as Derek's but I think as he sees how Derek behaves and how you react to things, he'll settle in it just might take some work. I think you're going to enjoy these two going forward and I'm positive Derek is thrilled that his litter mate is with him. Enjoy.


Yes I hear what you're saying. He really didn't have the best first few weeks. I would have liked to have given him longer before putting him through neutering, but it was all for the greater good I guess.

The last 2 days, Charlie has started to copy some of Derek's funny traits, like rolling around in mud, and diving onto the couch upside down. He has also really taken to a particular armchair where he brings his toys and falls asleep. Derek never used go on the armchairs but last night curled on the one next to Charlie! I really think they will bring out the absolute best in each other. We're so very happy.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> They know the routine already and wait at the front door when I come down stairs, but not before doing a funny wiggle dance (Derek) and a really high pitched squeal (Charlie) and running around the house for 10 minutes!


LOL!! Too cute!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

I just read your thread this morning and it reminds me of our situation several years ago with Wrigley and Tosh. The neighbors thought we were crazy, because Wrigley was such a wild thing at almost two years old and had been unsupervised and running around the woods and neighborhood for several months with his sister, Roxi.

We took both Wrigley and Roxi in. Their learning curve was quick. Tosh and Wrigley adjusted to each other well: so well in fact, that Wrigley became Tosh's seizure warning buddy (he let us know when Tosh was going to have a seizure). Roxi just fits in with both boys and plays the little muse.

After several years, we have totally forgotten the very beginning, unless I read a story such as yours. They are such a part of the family now that no one would ever know how interesting the beginning days were.

So happy that your situation has worked out so well, too!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I just read your thread this morning and it reminds me of our situation several years ago with Wrigley and Tosh. The neighbors thought we were crazy, because Wrigley was such a wild thing at almost two years old and had been unsupervised and running around the woods and neighborhood for several months with his sister, Roxi.
> 
> We took both Wrigley and Roxi in. Their learning curve was quick. Tosh and Wrigley adjusted to each other well: so well in fact, that Wrigley became Tosh's seizure warning buddy (he let us know when Tosh was going to have a seizure). Roxi just fits in with both boys and plays the little muse.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's so great to hear of similar stories that work out so well! They really do take up a lot of work at the beginning, but we're reaping the benefits already as he's just so loving and we know Derek is very happy to have him there. 

Even one of my brothers, who is not a dog person, has taken to Charlie immediately. He called yesterday with my 4 year old nephew, who acted up and was put on the bottom step of the stairs for a time out. Charlie went straight over and sat on the step with him. Then when they left, Charlie ran all around the house, up and down the stairs and into every room looking for them! Its funny because Derek really loves this nephew too, he has lots of really blonde hair so I wonder do they think he's another puppy! 

Here they are this weekend warming my heart, Derek on the left, Charlie on the right


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Too cute how your boys love your nephew, there's nothing better than Goldens and children, a match made in heaven. 

Great picture of you, Derek, and Charlie!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Just reading this thread now. I am so happy for Charlie that he has found a real home. Great story!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well Charlie is a much more relaxed dog nowadays. Yesterday we brought him to a beautiful wooded area where we often leave Derek off leash, and we left Charlie off there for the first time. He was so happy bouncing around the trees. Usually Derek stays right with us, but because he had his brother there, they both took off exploring. Charlie just lit up so much. I can't wait to bring him again, but I'm still a bit nervous in case we come across another dog as he's still not good with them. I took a chance yesterday and luckily it worked out, but I don't think I'd have the courage to do it again until he complete our training, which should start in 10 days time.

In the meantime, here's Charlie have a good look at a woodlouse 









Loving the sun on their faces. Derek is in front, Charlie behind.









They are just non-stop playing around the house









And non-stop relaxing at the end of a hard days play. Charlie has claimed that armchair as his own


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*

Charlie and Derek

Your boys look SO GOOD together and I love that first pic of Charlie.
Glad they had a good time, but I agree with you, I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely - I feel bad only allowing him freedom in the dog field as I think they get bored so quickly up there now, as I can only go when there are no other dogs and its just a plain square, not much exploring to be done. But its not worth risking his safety by leaving him off elsewhere when he isn't ready. They do get two nice runs a day in the dog field, plus a walk together every evening so I should probably relax and trust that they are happy with that for another few weeks/months or however long it takes!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

You're protecting him from a possible failure and setting him up only for success..there is nothing wrong with that.

They have each other now and you. Their world couldn't get much better!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> You're protecting him from a possible failure and setting him up only for success..there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> They have each other now and you. Their world couldn't get much better!


Thanks - you're right, I over-think things a lot when it comes to these two! They are probably very happy and not at all bored with the field - I used to give Derek so much variety at rocky beaches, sandy beaches and woods. Charlie's time will come


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i love this thread and enjoy hearing the updates on the boys!!! glad they are doing so well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DJdogman*



DJdogman said:


> Absolutely - I feel bad only allowing him freedom in the dog field as I think they get bored so quickly up there now, as I can only go when there are no other dogs and its just a plain square, not much exploring to be done. But its not worth risking his safety by leaving him off elsewhere when he isn't ready. They do get two nice runs a day in the dog field, plus a walk together every evening so I should probably relax and trust that they are happy with that for another few weeks/months or however long it takes!


DJdogman: Relax and enjoy them. Dogs are happy with the smallest things!
I agree with the person who said Charlie and Derek have it all now-they have each other and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow and they are brothers indeed! Such a great outcome for all of you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful set of pictures. They say "HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!"


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> DJdogman: Relax and enjoy them. Dogs are happy with the smallest things!
> I agree with the person who said Charlie and Derek have it all now-they have each other and you!


You know you're right. They love playing around the house, and they are always so excited when we go to the dog field, perhaps it was just ME getting bored with it :doh:


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm worried about other dogs when off leash so I tend to go to places with few dogs or go when others may not be out. Super early in the morning, when's its pouring rain. You could also try a long lead (20-30 ft) or even a retractable when you're on a trail so it gives some freedom but gives you control unless Charlie is more secure.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

golfgal said:


> I'm worried about other dogs when off leash so I tend to go to places with few dogs or go when others may not be out. Super early in the morning, when's its pouring rain. You could also try a long lead (20-30 ft) or even a retractable when you're on a trail so it gives some freedom but gives you control unless Charlie is more secure.


Yes I do that too with the off-peak times, bad weather etc. Makes life easier. I'll certainly try the long lead, I think he might be too strong for a retractable one, I'll need a very heavy duty one!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Running around*

Tucker and Tonka have a nice fenced yard and basically only run in it to get to a place to do their business. They usually want to get back inside to play or see what else is going on.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are my boys and my girl this morning. My daughter Layla is nearly 11. Every morning when they hear her alarm clock going off they run and sit at her bedroom door waiting for her to come out. Its the best start to the mornings.

Charlie is the biggest snuggler, he is literally like a teddy bear and cuddles right up into you every chance he gets. Derek (in the blue collar) was never much of a snuggler, he'd always come for a quick rub then lay at the end of the bed, but now he has decided he wants some of what Charlie is having, so he snuggles up in the mornings now too. These boys make us soooooo soooo happy as I'm sure you can tell


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, best way to start your day!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Put a smile on their faces ... mine too!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

It was our boys 2nd birthday last Tuesday 16th Dec! They wouldn't sit still with their hats and ties on, so this is the best pic I could get. We got them a bag of soft squeaky toys and a whole pile of empty plastic bottles which they are still having fun tearing apart today 

Charlie is still nervous around other dogs but its a lot easier to manage now that we know him better. He literally hugs me every time I get home from work. Now I know what people mean when they say rescue dogs know they've been rescued and pay you back tenfold. He just brightens our lives so much and Derek's too. 

They are getting even more alike now, as Charlie has lost weight from all the exercise, and he is moulting a lot too, I guess from the change of living outside in a cage to living in the warmth.

Derek is in the blue here and Charlie in the green 









Its hard to even tell their feet apart!! haha









Here is Charlie hugging my boyfriend when he came back from sea after 4 weeks away









And we have our very own choir 
Charlie is the one howling, Derek is attempting to bark, he has always been a bit hoarse, 
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152385673416541&set=vb.609711540&type=2&theater


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

HA HA HA!! Rudy jumped up and watched the video, head cocking side to side.

LOVE the pics! Especially the "Junior Cowboys" shot. What a beautiful story


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday to your beautiful boys. 
Great pictures of them and the video is great.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Every time i get your updates it makes me so happy. Such a wonderful story  love the pictures!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

That's so great. Happy Birthday to the boys. Was wondering how you were making out. Loved the video. Murphy also came running over to check out what was going on with the boys. What an incredible way to get two puppies from the same litter. Love the pics too. I have until October to find birthday hats and ties apparently. Sigh....


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie had his first session with a canine behaviourist last night (the only one in Ireland would you believe!!). Its mainly due to his reaction to other dogs, he goes ape whenever he sees one even in the distance, he's very afraid. He was so anxious in the training centre just because we were somewhere different, and whined and paced the whole time, and even did a poo on the floor! I have been instructed to not bring him out anywhere for 3 days to let his cortisol (stress) levels return to normal. Hard to believe it takes that long after a stress incident. So every day I was bringing him out, his stress levels were rising and he'd never fully get back to normal. 

So full training starts on Sunday after he's as calm as possible, and we have lots of little exercises in the house to do too. I'm really looking forward to working with him properly so he can relax and enjoy his walks!

Here they are my 3 babies chilling out in their usual spot in front of the fire  Charlie is the one wrapped around the legs 









They always seems to end up in the same sleeping positions, no matter what that position is!









And this is what I came home to on Christmas night after a meal with my family!! Derek is the guilty looking one, Charlie is the one who does not remotely care, lol. 
We had given them lots of new toys and boxes and wrapping paper to play with, but the carpet still seem a better option!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

I just love to read your updates on Charlie!! They make me so happy!
You, Charlie and Derek were meant to be together. I love the pictures of him snuggling with your daughter and Derek. Talk about a rags to riches story!
Please keep us posted on how the behavior training goes. I had no idea about cortisol levels before! My Tucker and Tonka both BARK like crazy when they see another dog outside, no matter how far away they are!!

Happy 2nd Birthday, to both of your beautiful boys!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I just love to read your updates on Charlie!! They make me so happy!
> You, Charlie and Derek were meant to be together. I love the pictures of him snuggling with your daughter and Derek. Talk about a rags to riches story!
> Please keep us posted on how the behavior training goes. I had no idea about cortisol levels before! My Tucker and Tonka both BARK like crazy when they see another dog outside, no matter how far away they are!!
> 
> Happy 2nd Birthday, to both of your beautiful boys!


Thanks Karen! Yes very interesting to know about the cortisol isn't it. 
Its funny you say rags to riches, that's exactly what the behaviourist said last night, that movie Parent Trap with the twins, one rich, one poor, both leading total opposite lives - Derek going to her doggy daycare and hotel on a special doggy bus, and Charlie living outdoors eating scraps! I sometimes wonder does Charlie miss his old life and old owners, even though we shower him wit love, they're such loyal pets that I'm sure he hasn't forgotten them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like the Behaviorist will be very helpful for Charlie, wishing you the best of luck. Stress can really do a number on our pups. 

So sorry the boys tore up your carpet, ugh.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*



DJdogman said:


> Thanks Karen! Yes very interesting to know about the cortisol isn't it.
> Its funny you say rags to riches, that's exactly what the behaviourist said last night, that movie Parent Trap with the twins, one rich, one poor, both leading total opposite lives - Derek going to her doggy daycare and hotel on a special doggy bus, and Charlie living outdoors eating scraps! I sometimes wonder does Charlie miss his old life and old owners, even though we shower him wit love, they're such loyal pets that I'm sure he hasn't forgotten them.


DJ: Charlie's is a REAL rags to riches story, just like the kids in the Parent Trap!! Is Derek a boy or girl? Both of your kids are just beautiful!
I doubt that Charlie misses his old life or owners-he has you and Derek now!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I loved reading Charlie's amazing story. Good luck with his training. Patience and perseverance , and you seem to have both qualities.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Is Derek a boy or girl?


Ooops Derek's a boy too. I said "her" daycare, meaning the behaviourists daycare! :doh:


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated on Charlie's progress. Sorry about your rug, though. Looking forward to hearing about Charlie's upcoming training.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Derek*

I thought you said Derek was a he!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the note about stress levels, that's quite interesting. All the things we don't know. What beautiful babies and so creative to help you with your flooring project. I guess they thought you needed something to keep you busy. Hmmm


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We needed to change that carpet anyway as Charlie had a few accidents on it when he first came, he was just saving us the removal cost, haha.

Another interesting thing the behaviourist said was that when Charlie goes "crazy" at other dogs, he's using the back of his brain, and the back of the brain has no rationality, doesn't know its name, doesn't know any commands etc. Very aggressive dogs use the back of their brain all the time. We need to get Charlie to use the front of his brain more which is the "stopping and thinking" part, so we have a lot of games to play to get him thinking and concentrating, he'll have more control over situations he's uncomfortable with if he goes into them using the front of him brain.

All very interesting stuff! I tried a few games with him last night and this morning, like putting his kibble into a bottle and letting him figure out how to get it out. He hasn't yet been able to get it out. But when I give Derek the bottle he gets it out in a second. I also have to get Charlie to sit/stay for his kibble, just to get him listening and learning more all the time. 

Tonight's lesson is to get him comfortable in the car, as he doesn't like it at the moment. So I go back and forth to the car giving him high value treats until he is really comfortable and feels safe. Then on Sunday he gets to see other dogs whilst he is sitting in the car, and hopefully feeling safe should cause him to react less. Its going to be a slow process, but she's confident that at the end of the month he will be playing happily with other dogs, which is my dream!!

Here they are last night watching the world go by, Charlie on the left, Derek on the right...


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Every time I see a picture of them together like that I can't help thinking how obvious it is that they are brothers! I talk about this story all the time. People think I am making it up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*



DJdogman said:


> We needed to change that carpet anyway as Charlie had a few accidents on it when he first came, he was just saving us the removal cost, haha.
> 
> Another interesting thing the behaviourist said was that when Charlie goes "crazy" at other dogs, he's using the back of his brain, and the back of the brain has no rationality, doesn't know its name, doesn't know any commands etc. Very aggressive dogs use the back of their brain all the time. We need to get Charlie to use the front of his brain more which is the "stopping and thinking" part, so we have a lot of games to play to get him thinking and concentrating, he'll have more control over situations he's uncomfortable with if he goes into them using the front of him brain.
> 
> ...


DJ: I'm learning so much from you telling us about the behaviorist! I love Charlie and Duke stories. The picture of them on the stairs is PRICELESS. 
You just reminded me that my Smooch (Golden) and Snobear (Samoyed) used to do the same pose on the stairs!:wavey:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just catching up after being out of pocket for a week and a half.

Yes, he'll become exactly the golden he was born to be given time. I've adopted and/or rescued many dogs who were afraid of other dogs, but they all came around in time.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> Tonight's lesson is to get him comfortable in the car, as he doesn't like it at the moment. So I go back and forth to the car giving him high value treats until he is really comfortable and feels safe. Then on Sunday he gets to see other dogs whilst he is sitting in the car, and hopefully feeling safe should cause him to react less. Its going to be a slow process, but she's confident that at the end of the month he will be playing happily with other dogs, which is my dream!!
> 
> Here they are last night watching the world go by, Charlie on the left, Derek on the right...


Have you tried pheromone spray in the car? It was a godsend for Taylor and I. I just sprayed in the car about 30 minutes before we got in. We had tried everything from just sitting in the car on the drive without the engine running, treats toys you name it. He would still vacate his bowels and if I turned the engine on his anal sacs too. The spray was an absolute life saver for us.

This is such a beautiful story


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Yes, he'll become exactly the golden he was born to be given time. I've adopted and/or rescued many dogs who were afraid of other dogs, but they all came around in time.


Thank you, its good to hear that! I can see it happening but oh so slowly. He seems happy being in the house a lot at the moment, but I feel he's missing out the lovely beaches and fields we allow Derek to run in! In time...



Taylorsmum said:


> Have you tried pheromone spray in the car? It was a godsend for Taylor and I. I just sprayed in the car about 30 minutes before we got in. We had tried everything from just sitting in the car on the drive without the engine running, treats toys you name it. He would still vacate his bowels and if I turned the engine on his anal sacs too. The spray was an absolute life saver for us.
> 
> This is such a beautiful story


No I hadn't tried that, I'll look into it right away, thank you. It was going well for a few days until we got closer to a dog yesterday (Charlie still only watching from the car) and he went crazy and was trembling for 10 mins afterwards. So had to start from scratch again today so will definitely look for that spray tomorrow.


In the house is a different story altogether, Charlie and Derek sleep in matching positions all the time, but this position has to be the cutest yet....!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*

Charlie and Derek are just precious together!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

okay I don't know about anyone else, but I have withdrawal symptoms - I need another picture of your beautiful boys together.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Taylorsmum said:


> okay I don't know about anyone else, but I have withdrawal symptoms - I need another picture of your beautiful boys together.


Me too! They're both so sweet together!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha that's so sweet! I'm so glad they bring others as much joy as they bring us!

Here they are this weekend, cuddling into me on Sunday morning. That's Charlie on top who would just squeeze in anywhere to get closer to his humans!

And another of them in their favourite position in front of the fire. Charlie on top again. They just melt me!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, sure can tell how much they love each other. 
They're such handsome boys.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

The hardest part of Charlie's training is actually leaving the house with one dog, and leaving the other behind looking like we've just abandoned him - they watch from the window as I walk away with the other! 

We have been using Charlie's food as games a lot, and he really looks forward to working for his food now, getting it out of boxes and cartons. He's after getting very good at sit/stay, but sometimes shuffles along towards me in his sit position when he's meant to stay, its so funny!

We've got within 30 feet of dogs now and he watches them and doesn't react, but any closer and he goes mad again, but I can see small slow improvements. We have our next appointment with the behavourist on Thursday when she's going to introduce him to another dog. I'm really looking forward to that! I hope once he does it once, that it might change his feelings about other dogs! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread makes my heart happy.

Thank you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

You're doing wonderful things with Charlie


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Its really a treat to not only see the photos of two of them but also how hard you are working to help Charlie and get him used to a new life. I know people with an allegedly reactive dog they are not doing anything with which frustrates me so its very cool to see you working with Charlie even though the 'wins' seem hard fought. We'll keep fingers and toes crossed too.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks all - I think the fact that he's such a darling in the house helps a lot. We get to see how sweet and soft he is. Last night Charlie got a bit hyper and bounced from an armchair onto the couch where my daughter was lying. He scratched all up her thigh and she screamed and started crying. He stopped the playing and came straight over and cuddled into her, then sat at her feet all night. He instantly made her feel better. We've seen that with Derek before if anyone gets hurt or is sick, but this is the first time we've seen it with Charlie. They're truly amazing dogs and we love them as much as they love us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*



DJdogman said:


> Thanks all - I think the fact that he's such a darling in the house helps a lot. We get to see how sweet and soft he is. Last night Charlie got a bit hyper and bounced from an armchair onto the couch where my daughter was lying. He scratched all up her thigh and she screamed and started crying. He stopped the playing and came straight over and cuddled into her, then sat at her feet all night. He instantly made her feel better. We've seen that with Derek before if anyone gets hurt or is sick, but this is the first time we've seen it with Charlie. They're truly amazing dogs and we love them as much as they love us.


DJ: What a beautiful story! Hugs and kisses to Charlie and Derek!


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I think your whole story if fantastic and you are doing a wonderful job with Charlie.
Have you tried a thunder shirt for his anxieties?
Grit absolutely hates the car, drooling and shaking before we even go anywhere and always sick after the first 5 minutes.
I got a thunder shirt at Christmas in the sale and he wore it in the car last week. Fantastic!! Only panted for a few minutes then settled down on the back seat, no sick and jumped into the car to come home. A different dog.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't it funny how they both ended up with human names?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Rooroch - yes we actually got one a few weeks ago, and that's when Charlie started settling on his own during the night without whining. I must try it in the car more often!

Dancer - its definitely a bit of a coincidence isn't it!

Karen - sending them lots of love  My boyfriend is back today after 4 weeks at sea so I'd imagine the pups are at home right now doing their happy wiggle dance


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie didn't do so well last night at his training. It took him 45 mins to get anywhere near the other dog. I think the trainer had underestimated how bad he gets, as it didn't take her long to suggest getting calming drugs from a vet, whereas last week she was sure we could help him without drugs. 

He did actually get close to her very calm husky in the end, he smelled her while she sat looking the other direction. It looked like huge progress to me but I guess the trainers look at the bigger picture. She said if he does go on drugs for a while, he would be calm enough to go into the doggy daycare and watch the others from behind a fence, and eventually play with one, which should help a lot.

We have a few bits of "homework" to do this weekend with showing him other dogs, we must video it and she will see how he goes with that before putting him on any drugs! I'm very glad my bf is home, its much easier doing these things with 2 people rather than 1, Charlie is ridiculously strong!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Charlie didn't do so well last night at his training. It took him 45 mins to get anywhere near the other dog. I think the trainer had underestimated how bad he gets, as it didn't take her long to suggest getting calming drugs from a vet, whereas last week she was sure we could help him without drugs.
> 
> He did actually get close to her very calm husky in the end, he smelled her while she sat looking the other direction. It looked like huge progress to me but I guess the trainers look at the bigger picture. She said if he does go on drugs for a while, he would be calm enough to go into the doggy daycare and watch the others from behind a fence, and eventually play with one, which should help a lot.
> 
> We have a few bits of "homework" to do this weekend with showing him other dogs, we must video it and she will see how he goes with that before putting him on any drugs! I'm very glad my bf is home, its much easier doing these things with 2 people rather than 1, Charlie is ridiculously strong!


I started with anxitane with my Charlie and it's really helped a lot. I was initially resistant, but when a dog has anxiety it builds and they shut down. It just helps to calm him. It doesn't stay in the system, but it helps when they are particularly stressed. My vet had recommended it and my trainer reinforced that it was safe to use and very effective.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I started with anxitane with my Charlie and it's really helped a lot. I was initially resistant, but when a dog has anxiety it builds and they shut down. It just helps to calm him. It doesn't stay in the system, but it helps when they are particularly stressed. My vet had recommended it and my trainer reinforced that it was safe to use and very effective.


Thanks Jenn, its good to know your Charlie is doing well on them. I hope my Charlie may only need a light dose. The homework didn't go so well, he was mega-high alert the whole time. We only tried it for 20 mins (Charlie watching other dogs from afar), and he slept the whole day and night afterwards, it took so much out of him!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are our beautiful boys last night and this morning, in their never-ending matching poses. We just can't get enough of them


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the pictures!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the photos. However I'm sad to say, I'd almost consider painting their toe nails or getting one of those funky die jobs on their ears or tails as it's hard to tell them apart in photos. I'm sure you have no issues in real life just those of us living vicariously through your photos.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

golfgal said:


> Love the photos. However I'm sad to say, I'd almost consider painting their toe nails or getting one of those funky die jobs on their ears or tails as it's hard to tell them apart in photos. I'm sure you have no issues in real life just those of us living vicariously through your photos.


hahaha that's a great idea! :dblthumb2: We did have red and blue collars on them, but they constantly pull them off each other! 
Yes its quite easy to tell them apart in real life, especially when they're awake. Derek is taller and lankier with brighter happier eyes, whereas Charlie is an inch or two shorter with a much fluffier chest and wider head. His eyes are getting brighter all the time, but he looked so sad and worried for a long time the poor guy


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

They're SO sweet together. The angels (including you) sure worked it all out


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I just love these boys! I also think that you are a lovely relaxed mum and that is why you are having so much success with Charlie. Love this thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*



DJdogman said:


> Here are our beautiful boys last night and this morning, in their never-ending matching poses. We just can't get enough of them
> 
> View attachment 487578
> 
> ...


DJ: Just LOVE pictures of Charlie and Derek and I, too, just can't get enough of their matching poses!! You are a great Mom!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, they're two very handsome boys.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's Charlie on the left, and Derek looking at the camera, with my daughter Layla. I just love the look of contentment on Charlie's face.  He's still a quivering wreck on even very short walks, in the house is where he likes to be!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Just a wonderful end to a rotten day to see your guys chilling with Layla. Taylor and I want to move in with you !


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> Just a wonderful end to a rotten day to see your guys chilling with Layla. Taylor and I want to move in with you !


Haha come on over!  We only get dog-loving visitors to our house these days which is only a handful of people, but wouldn't want it any other way


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are the boys enjoying the miniscule bit of snow we got yesterday. Charlie is at the front. His coat has really come on well recently. It used to be so dull and his tail feathers were short and stumpy. Now he's looking like a very proud retriever like his brother


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Book Ends !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The boys*



DJdogman said:


> Here are the boys enjoying the miniscule bit of snow we got yesterday. Charlie is at the front. His coat has really come on well recently. It used to be so dull and his tail feathers were short and stumpy. Now he's looking like a very proud retriever like his brother


What a WONDERFUL PICTURE! Charlie is posed so regally!! You weren't kidding about the miniscule snow. Wish I could send some of the 20 some inches we got over to Derek and Charlie!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of your handsome boys, love how they have their noses to the wind.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> What a WONDERFUL PICTURE! Charlie is posed so regally!! You weren't kidding about the miniscule snow. Wish I could send some of the 20 some inches we got over to Derek and Charlie!


I would LOVE to see them in lots of snow. It was actually snowing when they were born, so we call them our snow babies even though they've never properly seen it


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We seem to have come to a bit of a standstill with Charlie's training and don't feel the behaviourist is right for him. This is the 5th week and she has only introduced Charlie to another dog once, and within that 45 min session she suggested drugs for Charlie. She also didn't have a clear training plan or ideal area for us to work in. I've been sending her videos of our homework with Charlie and she replies with one liners "try more food, say good boy a bit sooner, move him more to ease tension", but its clear our poor boy needs more help.

Anyway, I phoned another training centre today and they sound so much more reassuring already. They have a multitude of testimonials from people with dogs similar to Charlie. They have a family session first, then 4 group sessions with other families. When I said Charlie is uncontrollable with other dogs so this may not suit him, she reassured me that they do this all the time even with highly aggressive dogs and are very capable and knowledgeable of the reactions. That alone was enough for me to book in as we had the opposite response from the behaviourist. 

The behaviourist is the only certified one in Ireland hence why we chose her, and she runs a brilliant daycare and dog hotel, but I think she may have lots of qualifications, with limited training experience. I'm now really looking forward to next Tuesday evening for the new trainers to meet Charlie and hope we can have more productive sessions. I really hate having to leave him at home when we take Derek for proper walks!

This video is very short but shows Charlie's nervousness when we're out. He's even like this when we step outside our front door.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvfnJ68JbBc

And here he is in the red on another walk at the weekend. 
I think this photo really shows the differences between the two boys. Charlie with his shorter legs, more square head, shorter snout and bigger ears


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Just watched your video, I was expecting something much much worse. His posture is much better than I was anticipating. Looking at this short clip I think a little more time and exposure will help. He looks like he is looking direction from the walker to show him what is required of him. This maybe because you are filming and he is aware that you are behind him. He is behaving very much like my friends dog when she walks him in a new area. I hope that the new trainers can help him (and you).


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> Just watched your video, I was expecting something much much worse. His posture is much better than I was anticipating. Looking at this short clip I think a little more time and exposure will help. He looks like he is looking direction from the walker to show him what is required of him. This maybe because you are filming and he is aware that you are behind him. He is behaving very much like my friends dog when she walks him in a new area. I hope that the new trainers can help him (and you).


Thanks, that's good to hear. I guess I only have Derek to compare him to, who is full of confidence so to us, this behaviour seemed quite strange. He looks so feeble, but then when he spots other dogs he turns into a demon! We are meant to have one last 30 min session tomorrow with the other behaviourist so will probably go anyway to get the most out of it.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Good that you're being proactive to make sure Charlie gets the help that he needs. Too bad you're so limited in options but you are correct that sometimes people have education but no experience. Sometimes the experience counts more than the credentials. I've heard that Sophie Yin's video series on reactive dogs is good. Have no personal knowledge of it. 

I agree that he doesn't seem that bad in your video. I too thought it would be worse. Maybe in comparison to Derek but in terms of reactive dogs, seems more manageable.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

golfgal said:


> Good that you're being proactive to make sure Charlie gets the help that he needs. Too bad you're so limited in options but you are correct that sometimes people have education but no experience. Sometimes the experience counts more than the credentials. I've heard that Sophie Yin's video series on reactive dogs is good. Have no personal knowledge of it.
> 
> I agree that he doesn't seem that bad in your video. I too thought it would be worse. Maybe in comparison to Derek but in terms of reactive dogs, seems more manageable.


Thanks I'll look up those videos this evening! The video I posted was a bad example I guess, that's just him being a nervous walker. The real reaction is seen when there's another dog nearby, he barks, lunges, growls. He even knocked me right over one day when a dog ran towards us. When I saw the bruises down my side I decided to stop trying to fix him on my own and get the professionals in! I really believe though with the right kind of help it shouldn't take too much to help him, you're right, its definitely not the worst kind of reaction :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

So we have our new training session tonight, but had a major breakthrough last night!

After work I went to meet my bf down the beach, he had Derek down there already so I brought Charlie on his lead. As I got out of the car another 2 friendly dogs ran over, Charlie was half way out of the car and went crazy barking and lunging as usual. I had to work hard to hold him back and the dogs ran away. 

The other dogs owner appeared and wasn't fazed at all like most people are. She said she trusts her dogs to work out the situation, and told me to let Charlie go and let them figure it out as he wasn't an aggressive dog. I was so nervous but I trusted her (one of her dogs was a golden). Well Charlie ran at her dogs forcefully but stopped and sniffed them, it was tense for a minute, but then they all just carried on their business and played on the beach. I could have cried with joy! We've been upset for so long that Charlie has been missing out on these fun days that Derek has. None of our friends have dogs so we have never had the situation where this could happen before. I now feel silly for being so anxious whenever we were out, I know it must brush off on him but I just couldn't take the chance with someone else's dog in case they got hurt so always held him back, but I guess that made him worse as all he wanted to do was sniff. But that owner was just so relaxed and trusting of her dogs, that I knew I had to chance it and am so glad I did.

So obviously we're still going to the training tonight, but I feel its going to be so much easier than I imagined. I'm so excited for Charlie, he'll be able to enjoy the outdoors just like his brother very soon 

Though this makes me even more cynical of the previous behaviourist we brought Charlie to. In a whole month of seeing her, we didn't have this much progress, and the fact that she suggested drugs, when all along all he needed was a chance with some nice dogs!! Well you live and learn, we'll never regret trying our best for Charlie. We're really looking forward to tonight's training session. 

Here they are playing with bubbles over the weekend - Charlie is the one doing the beautiful sit!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIbRg3lq7P0


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Djdogman*

Djdogman: It was meant to be that you met that wonderful woman and her two friendly dogs! I AM so happy for you. Our adopted Golden Retriever, Tucker, does the same thing when he's playing with other dogs in our yard, the barking and lunging and he's never done anything mean.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Did you get the dogs owner's name and phone number? You could perhaps meet for runs on the beach from time to time. I always say to people, just let them off the lead and get on with it. Here it is safe, there are no roads for miles around, just woods and fields so they can just run and run. The biggest problem is small spaces where they can get into a corner.
So happy for you and can imagine how you must feel. Hope the training goes well.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Wonderful news. Lot of the time on leads its your tension they feel. Its wonderful when its just handbags at dawn lol. Hope tonights training will just enforce your feel good factor. Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Charlie is now a whole dog  What a smile your post brought to me.

We have some HUGE dog parks here in Nashville - 8-12 acres. It's been my experience that when non-aggressive rescues have a chance to play with others they bounce back in no time flat. It reminds them of when they were puppies - that spirit of unbridled exuberance, unhindered by human behavioral expectations. And 99.9% of the time it's been my experience that people who bother to go to the trouble of taking their dogs somewhere to have fun are 'dog lovers', not 'dog owners'. People who treat their pets like family as we do.

Again, happy times to Charlie and all of your family of fur and skin people


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah. That's so great. I also suggest you get that person's phone number and try for a play date or two. So happy for both you and Charlie. Before you feel too guilty, Charlie has Derek that he can have fun with so you're not keeping him from all dogs. Be patient. You've had two years with Derek so Charlie's time will also come. Give yourself and Charlie a break. Keep up the great work. Belly rubs and butt scratches to the boys.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

What a great story. So happy for your fella. 
My trainer always cautioned against any meetings of strange dogs on leads. The leashes tend to make dogs defensive.
I have a friend who is also dog trainer and author of 5books on positive reinforcement training. She does lots of work and travels all over to do classes to help dogs over their reactive tendencies. I can't copy link on this device, but it might be helpful if you check out works by Pam Dennison. She is great. I'll try to hook up some links


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So pleased to read your update. Your heart must be singing!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Pam Dennison The R.E.W.A.R.D. zone is a DVD for work with reactive dogs. Very highly recommended.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you very much all. Its so great to see Charlie has so many people behind him 

I did indeed get the dog owners number and will certainly be arranging a few play dates with them. The training went very well last night. They were so hands on and showing us practical things to do, not just all theory like our last experience. The trainer's dogs are so well behaved. After a few minutes of doing his usual reaction with me holding the lead, the trainer took Charlie and within a few minutes he was sitting relaxed next to a german shepherd! It was amazing seeing Charlie learning so quickly. 

Charlie was pacing anxiously when we first arrived as he always does in new areas, and as always we all rubbed him to tell him its ok, but it was quickly pointed out that we're reinforcing the anxious behaviour. We had to completely ignore Charlie until he settled down, and only then give him attention. We thought that was going to be the hardest thing at home because we give the boys so much attention constantly. But we tried it this morning when they came upstairs for our wake up call, and it only took them one minute to settle down, I couldn't believe it!

Charlie is very food orientated, so he seemed to understand quickly exactly what they wanted him to do in order to get the food. I am so glad we decided to move to another trainer. The new ones could not believe that Xanex was being suggested, as Charlie showed so much enthusiasm for learning in the short space of time with them.

Thank you all again for the support, its great to have people to share this with!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Pam Dennison The R.E.W.A.R.D. zone is a DVD for work with reactive dogs. Very highly recommended.


I just watched a few videos, her method seems very similar to our trainers which is a great sign! I'll keep scouring her videos, thank you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

So here I am reading this thread from my last post what was couple months ago, feeling like I am reading a great book, looking at those beautiful, beautiful pictures and longing for the happy ending and I am at your last posts crying. It is going to have only great things happening from now on. Thank you so much for doing all of it for sweet Charlie.
Love your boys, love the bond they have and ... I really don't know what to say. Thank you!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> So here I am reading this thread from my last post what was couple months ago, feeling like I am reading a great book, looking at those beautiful, beautiful pictures and longing for the happy ending and I am at your last posts crying. It is going to have only great things happening from now on. Thank you so much for doing all of it for sweet Charlie.
> Love your boys, love the bond they have and ... I really don't know what to say. Thank you!


Thank you very very much Buddy's mom! He's such a special dog, and he came to us in such a random way that we know its fate. I tried the training with him last night and he is really picking it up so quickly. I can't say the same about Derek who is looking at me like "but I'm not a dog, I'm a real boy!" :doh: 

Here they are last night, Derek is at the front in both pics, and Charlie resting his head on his brother. We often think about how they would have been as pups together


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> Thank you very very much Buddy's mom! He's such a special dog, and he came to us in such a random way that we know its fate. I tried the training with him last night and he is really picking it up so quickly. I can't say the same about Derek who is looking at me like "but I'm not a dog, I'm a real boy!" :doh:
> 
> Here they are last night, Derek is at the front in both pics, and Charlie resting his head on his brother. We often think about how they would have been as pups together
> 
> ...


Charlie and Derek are both very special boys and it is clear how much they love on another. I bet they did the same thing as pups. I have a special place in my heart for adopted/rescued dogs!

P.S. ALL of our adopted dogs have been very food/treat oriented/motivated. I wonder if that is because they never had enough food.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie and Derek are both very special boys and it is clear how much they love on another. I bet they did the same thing as pups. I have a special place in my heart for adopted/rescued dogs!
> 
> P.S. ALL of our adopted dogs have been very food/treat oriented/motivated. I wonder if that is because they never had enough food.


There really is a difference in rescue dogs, and Derek & Charlie are proof of that. 5 months on and Charlie is still so grateful for every rub he gets and for every meal put in front of him. What I love most is how his eyes have changed over the last few months, every single night he looks more content and happy.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I have so enjoyed seeing the progress that Charlies has made in his short time with you. I applaud your dedication in getting him the correct training. He is fitting in so nicely with his long lost brother and your family - it was meant to be!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*



DJdogman said:


> There really is a difference in rescue dogs, and Derek & Charlie are proof of that. 5 months on and Charlie is still so grateful for every rub he gets and for every meal put in front of him. What I love most is how his eyes have changed over the last few months, every single night he looks more content and happy.



Well said and the feeling we get from taking care of and loving them, is beyond what we give them!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Both of these boys were going to get into that tiny sun spot no matter what!
Charlie is the one on top as usual 








Charlie's training is going very very well, this style is definitely more suited to him. We were in a group with other aggressive dogs so there is a lot of practical hands-on advice. This week I have to feed him kernels of his food every time he looks at me, to keep his attention to me all the time. Then when we're out he will be more interested in listening to me apparently. All food must come from this method and not from a bowl. Its meant to make him more food responsive, and therefore easier to train


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so glad to read that training is going very, very well. Love all pictures you have posted, it is a true brotherly love.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Apparently I have been living under a rock as I just stumbled upon this thread tonight! I just spent the past hour reading through every post and I'm just amazed at how everything has turned out. I don't know what I love more, the fact that these boys are brothers, all the adorable pictures you have shared, or all the progress that Charlie has made under your loving care. It's all just so amazing, inspiring and simply one of the best things I've read in a long time. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

So glad to read how well sweet Charlie is doing.

Every picture you post is more precious than the other!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

MommyMe said:


> Apparently I have been living under a rock as I just stumbled upon this thread tonight! I just spent the past hour reading through every post and I'm just amazed at how everything has turned out. I don't know what I love more, the fact that these boys are brothers, all the adorable pictures you have shared, or all the progress that Charlie has made under your loving care. It's all just so amazing, inspiring and simply one of the best things I've read in a long time. Thank you so much for sharing!


Isn't this an amazing thread, I so agree with you.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Velinka

Thanks for telling me about this thread. It is just such a great story (the ending part 

Charlie is amazing. He looks so happy and thankful to be in his new home. Does he always have his head on his brother? Oh, that made me laugh. He just loves him doesn't he?

You have two amazing doggies there. How lucky you all are to have found each other!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am convinced this is going to be a movie one day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mybuddy said:


> Velinka
> 
> Thanks for telling me about this thread. It is just such a great story (the ending part
> 
> ...


Hey Vic, I know you are not on the forum so much and did not want you to miss out on reading such a great story.
I just love it, love the dogs, love their people!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Isn't this an amazing thread, I so agree with you.


Thank you so much everyone. I sincerely love that so many people care about his story!



mybuddy said:


> Does he always have his head on his brother? Oh, that made me laugh. He just loves him doesn't he?


Yes he does!! The odd time Derek puts his head on Charlie too, but not as often. I walk them separately now and every time I return with one, they go mad licking each other and jumping around. Sometimes I'm only out of the house for 5 minutes!



Harleysmum said:


> I am convinced this is going to be a movie one day!


Haha, Disney eat your heart out 



Karen519 said:


> So glad to read how well sweet Charlie is doing.
> 
> Every picture you post is more precious than the other!!


I literally cannot stop taking photos of them, but I'm so glad I have somewhere to share them. My facebook friends are well sick of our doggy pics! 

Here is Derek sitting on Charlie a few nights ago, so a slight switch in roles!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Disney eat your heart out.. i love it! If the movie deal falls though you at least have a children's book on your hands. 

Keep the photos coming, they are just wonderful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love it!!*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=504346&thumb=1&d=1425559796

This is PRICELESS and gave me a chuckle, too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, this is a wonderful thread, it's so heartwarming.
Love seeing how the boys are so bonded to each other, great reading about the wonderful progress Charlie is making. 

It's a true testament of your love for him. 
He sure is a lucky boy to have such a loving and caring family.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the replies!
The boys are being EXTRA posey today, they really do love the camera haha

Derek on the left, Charlie on the right. Derek still has a more puppy face than Charlie.









Derek is spooning Charlie in this one. So funny that I said its usually Charlie on top, they made a liar out of me 









And then last night I caught them like this, both perfectly still. They are too funny!! Derek is the one lying down and Charlie keeping an eye on things. Very suspicious looking


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy to see them so much bonded. Great pictures!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well my beautiful boy finished his training course last night. I was very proud that he was used as an example to other owners who were just starting the course. 

Charlie now trots along next to me, and basically acts like a really well trained dog. He doesn't look afraid or anxious. We have not yet brought him on a proper walk, as the training insists on getting the short walks perfect first, and its working so far! He looks more confident all round. We're so so happy for him and are delighted he's thrived so much with a bit of guidance from a very experienced professional.

We haven't met other dogs outside of the training but I'm very confident it will be a success 


*Derek on the other hand, being a very social dog, took part in our town's St Patrick Day parade. We marched on behalf of his brother with Animal Rescue Cobh, who were the rescue that gave us Charlie  *


Charlie sitting behind








Charlie is looking away from the camera here








Kissing his big sister








And another typical symmetrical pose








Here is Derek 2 years ago at the parade, and one from Tuesday!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I really can't say enough good things about how well you're handling this situation. So many people would just want to push Charlie too hard and too fast to be more like his brother Derek. Instead, you recognized their differences and respected them...and got Charlie the help he needed AND put the work in. Awesome, truly.

Standing ovation from snowy Maine!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> Well my beautiful boy finished his training course last night. I was very proud that he was used as an example to other owners who were just starting the course.
> 
> Charlie now trots along next to me, and basically acts like a really well trained dog. He doesn't look afraid or anxious. We have not yet brought him on a proper walk, as the training insists on getting the short walks perfect first, and its working so far! He looks more confident all round. We're so so happy for him and are delighted he's thrived so much with a bit of guidance from a very experienced professional.
> 
> ...


You must be SO PROUD of your beautiful boys! That is so wonderful that Charlie finished his course and Derek was in the parade!!!
They are SO PHOTOGENIC!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> I really can't say enough good things about how well you're handling this situation. So many people would just want to push Charlie too hard and too fast to be more like his brother Derek. Instead, you recognized their differences and respected them...and got Charlie the help he needed AND put the work in. Awesome, truly.
> 
> Standing ovation from snowy Maine!


Thank you so much!! I must admit, it didn't come straight away, it took a number of months. We tried bringing Charlie out and just expected him to be like Derek. We used to feel terrible leaving him at home, knowing Derek was having great fun running on beaches. But the more we got to know Charlie, the more we realised that he didn't care about that stuff, he didn't need to be out in public feeling anxious, he was very happy to play in the house and garden and snuggle up on his armchair in the evenings, and he doesn't hold a grudge against us for not bringing him to the woods!  



Karen519 said:


> You must be SO PROUD of your beautiful boys! That is so wonderful that Charlie finished his course and Derek was in the parade!!!
> They are SO PHOTOGENIC!!


Thank you, they sure love posing!! We passed a dog yesterday on our walk, and Charlie did not react!! So so proud of both of these pups


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Congrats to you and Charlie!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everybody. I've been busy moving office with work so haven't had a chance to give updates on our gorgeous boys recently. Well they're still doing great, the absolute joys of our lives!

Charlie, in the red collar, is just the biggest cuddle monster. He's so confident now that he pushes Derek out of the way and wraps his paws around me. Derek then grabs Charlie's leg to pull him away. I have to position myself so both boys can snuggle into me!

You can see from the last photo how much weight Charlie has lost, he's now the same as Derek, he used to be so much fatter! 
I still bring them on separate walks, unless I have someone to help me with the other dog. We brought Charlie too far a few weeks ago and he suddenly panicked to now its back to slightly shorter walks.
I brought him to a rocky beach over the weekend and threw a stone in the water. Charlie pounced on it, full head under the water, and retrieved the stone! He carried on doing this. It was so funny to see the bubbles come up out of the water. I hope I can bring him swimming soon. Has anyone tried swimming while keeping the dog on the leash?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

They're just darling, that's all...

We have to keep our hound boy on a long line when he goes to the beach because if his nose becomes involved, his brain turns to mush. Also, he once caught sight of a loon that was about forty feet from shore and was not going to be dissuaded from trying to retrieve it...where that retrieving chromosome lurks in his DNA I'll never know, especially as he won't retrieve anything on dry land. Ironically, he retrieves in the water far better than our previous Golden ever did...Boomer never was a fan of the Atlantic!

We use a thirty foot lead with a smaller clasp so that it's not as heavy.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> They're just darling, that's all...
> 
> We have to keep our hound boy on a long line when he goes to the beach because if his nose becomes involved, his brain turns to mush. Also, he once caught sight of a loon that was about forty feet from shore and was not going to be dissuaded from trying to retrieve it...where that retrieving chromosome lurks in his DNA I'll never know, especially as he won't retrieve anything on dry land. Ironically, he retrieves in the water far better than our previous Golden ever did...Boomer never was a fan of the Atlantic!
> 
> We use a thirty foot lead with a smaller clasp so that it's not as heavy.


That's exactly like Charlie, he doesn't retrieve "on land" at all, so when I saw him doing it in the water I was so impressed! Thanks, I'll get a long lead this weekend so we can start doing more stuff together, now that I have the confidence to control him


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Just love the pics of your boys together. Please don't stop this thread!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just love the pictures*



DJdogman said:


> Hello everybody. I've been busy moving office with work so haven't had a chance to give updates on our gorgeous boys recently. Well they're still doing great, the absolute joys of our lives!
> 
> Charlie, in the red collar, is just the biggest cuddle monster. He's so confident now that he pushes Derek out of the way and wraps his paws around me. Derek then grabs Charlie's leg to pull him away. I have to position myself so both boys can snuggle into me!
> 
> ...


Don't ever stop the pictures of Charlie and Derek, they are so photogenic. We used life jackets on Tucker and Tonka, but not sure I would feel safe using them on your rocky beach. Wouldn't want the dogs to drift out too far!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats to you and Charlie on his accomplishments, outstanding!
All your hard work is paying off. 
He looks fantastic, wonderful to hear how great he's doing. 
Love the pic of him and Derek, great to see how bonded they are.
You've got two very special boys.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

this is hands down my favorite thread on the forum, i just love hearing about these two!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> That's exactly like Charlie, he doesn't retrieve "on land" at all, so when I saw him doing it in the water I was so impressed!


LOL! Rudy's the same way, but after his first summer of fetching tennis balls in the water he's retrieving on land more and more. Maybe one more summer of fetching in the water will seal the deal.

Thanks for sharing the wonderful story of these two siblings, reunited and livin' the life


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

This was them playing yesterday, they look like a monster from a horror movie!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Never saw this post but wanted to say congrats. I adopted a 8yr old that never lived in a house either. She was scared of everything and went through the whining faze too.

Doors, curtains on the window, pictures on the wall and the evil refrigerator. Carried around stuffed toys in her mouth like she had no idea what to do with them. It took patience for sure.

Took over a year before she went swimming etc. 

Our rescue kids are the best I think because somehow I find they teach us more than we do them.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

GoldenCamper said:


> Never saw this post but wanted to say congrats. I adopted a 8yr old that never lived in a house either. She was scared of everything and went through the whining faze too.
> 
> Doors, curtains on the window, pictures on the wall and the evil refrigerator. Carried around stuffed toys in her mouth like she had no idea what to do with them. It took patience for sure.
> 
> ...


Wow must have been so much harder with an 8 year old too. Well done for persevering. We always found it funny how Charlie was afraid of literally his shadow, yet he wouldn't bat an eyelid at the vacuum or the hair dryer, he must have been used to noises. Yes you're right, you do learn a lot from them and I'm sure we'll carry on learning. They must know they are rescued as they show so much love and gratitude


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That is world class Bitey Face right there!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

This is such an amazing story! They really look like twins and are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Daisy123 said:


> This is such an amazing story! They really look like twins and are absolutely beautiful!


Yep and it turned out they are actually twins so that explains people not being able to tell them apart, long lost brothers who found each other after 2 years :--happy:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Picture*

I just love the picture and agree with Danny that that is world-class bitey face!!

I also agree with GoldenCamper that rescue dogs give us so much more than we ever give them!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everyone from rainy Ireland!

Here are "the odd couple" after being offleash at a very secluded rocky beach at the weekend. Charlie is in the front, with his lip stuck to his teeth :doh: He was so happy to be given freedom, as I have to wait for the right situation, even though he has become much much better with other dogs. 

I throw stones and Charlie dips his whole head under the water to retrieve them, then carries them up the beach and places them in a pile far away from the water. We like to say he's rescuing the rocks, lol. 
Derek saw the fun we were having and tried to copy him, but changed his mind once his nose got wet!! They really are total opposites.





















Being stalked for my breakfast - I think you can really notice Charlie's "hard life" face here, my poor baby. I wish every day that we had him since he was a baby.









My daughter doesn't get a minute on the beanbag, they come straight over and scooch in next to her, lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Derek and Charlie*

Surely there's a job on TV for Charlie and Derek! What a pair they are!
I just love all of your pictures-every day is an adventure!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Pirate Molly (Mar 20, 2015)

So nice to read this story. We have rescued cats but not dogs or GR's. Hopefully one day I am looking to rescue a pup or young GR.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Surely there's a job on TV for Charlie and Derek! What a pair they are!
> I just love all of your pictures-every day is an adventure!


Its so true, every day with them is just so much fun for all of us  None of us realised how much they would take over our lives.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Still waiting for the movie - sigh!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

These cruise liners regularly pull into the quay in our town during the summer.
Derek and Charlie love to jump up on the wall and watch the goings on down below 

Charlie is in red and Derek in blue









Here is Charlie diving for rocks, and Derek jumping for pebbles. Chalk and cheese


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Usually both of them have great fun chasing the bubbles from their bubble machine, but today Derek decided to act mature and leave Charlie chase the bubbles on his own, haha.

















Daddy gave out to them for trying to hump one another, and this was their reaction! So sad!!









And they're still the best minders ever for their big sister. I love this pic:


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Just when I thought they couldn't get any cuter, they do..


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love these pictures


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

this thread is the best!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! 

8 months on and Charlie is still getting better day by day. He now just stretches his neck to look when other dogs pass, which is massive progress. He still only likes walking the same route though, if we bring him on a new route he gets very difficult to walk. Also I still get a bit nervous as there are lots of dogs left run around off leash in our town, so perhaps he's feeling that anxiety off me too. My boyfriend is much more relaxed so he is better on the lead for him. He can even walk both dogs at the same time, something I will not attempt just yet.

Derek and Charlie have such different personalities, its really funny. When we are all sitting on the couch, Derek will come over and stand, waiting patiently for someone to move their legs and make room for him. But Charlie will just jump right up on top of everyone and squeeze into any tiny space available. He does the same on our bed in the mornings, Derek curls up in a ball by our feet, Charlie pushes his way in between us and lies with his head on the pillow, haha. They're so much fun, we're still so obsessed with just watching them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*



DJdogman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 8 months on and Charlie is still getting better day by day. He now just stretches his neck to look when other dogs pass, which is massive progress. He still only likes walking the same route though, if we bring him on a new route he gets very difficult to walk. Also I still get a bit nervous as there are lots of dogs left run around off leash in our town, so perhaps he's feeling that anxiety off me too. My boyfriend is much more relaxed so he is better on the lead for him. He can even walk both dogs at the same time, something I will not attempt just yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I really enjoy seeing their pictures and hearing all of their stories! ADOPTING a dog is SO rewarding!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

My pups acting very well behaved.... because I had their leads in my hand and was about to bring them for a walk!
Charlie is in the red and Derek in the black.









Our local dog field is very overgrown so no one goes there anymore, which is great for us because our boys LOVE jumping through the long grass, particularly Charlie. He used to get anxious up there and just guard the perimeter, but now he plays and jumps. I couldn't get a good photo as they were too fast, but you get the idea


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

This is such a joyful thread, they look so happy. Beautiful pictures! Belly rubs to the boys!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice pics of two boys having a great time. What a great story too


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

They fell asleep waiting for me to get out of the shower this morning 









Look at those big sleepy heads as they start to come round!! 
Charlie (right) looks like such an old man compared to Derek's puppy face! I often wonder is it his previous lifestyle, or is it that Derek was neutered much earlier.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> My pups acting very well behaved.... because I had their leads in my hand and was about to bring them for a walk!
> Charlie is in the red and Derek in the black.
> 
> 
> ...


Our dogs fall asleep in the bedroom while my Hubby is in shower, too. 
He tells them to get a job!! Your boys are so photogenic!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Our dogs fall asleep in the bedroom while my Hubby is in shower, too.
> He tells them to get a job!! Your boys are so photogenic!!


haha, its such a hard life they have isn't it!! 

This is my new favourite photo of the boys. We love our horror movies so this fit just perfectly


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That's funny!!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> haha, its such a hard life they have isn't it!!
> 
> This is my new favourite photo of the boys. We love our horror movies so this fit just perfectly


This picture is AMAZING!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Just read this whole thread. What a beautiful story. Derek and Charlie are adorable together. 
How awesome that you saved Charlie's life. He looks very happy I bet he never knew life could be this good.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

GoldenSkies said:


> Just read this whole thread. What a beautiful story. Derek and Charlie are adorable together.
> How awesome that you saved Charlie's life. He looks very happy I bet he never knew life could be this good.


Thank you so much, that's quite a long read at this stage! 
Charlie definitely shows his appreciation, the way he gazes at me and is just so gentle and loving. He makes Derek seem like a spoilt rich kid who just expects all of these luxuries daily :doh: :roflmao:


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> haha, its such a hard life they have isn't it!!
> 
> This is my new favourite photo of the boys. We love our horror movies so this fit just perfectly


I love this photo, but I do wonder how many times you wish you could press pause for the boys and not just the tv.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> I love this photo, but I do wonder how many times you wish you could press pause for the boys and not just the tv.


Absolutely!! They'll be 3 in December and I'm already thinking things like "that means I only have 7-10 years left with them". Its silly I know, but at least it makes me make the most of every single day with them!

Last night we were out for our run in a lovely area with a big field and a beach, where usually no one else goes so we can relax. The boys were running around off leash but then I noticed a black lab watching them and coming towards us. I panicked and started shaking, not only am I pretty afraid of strange dogs that aren't goldens, I also still get nervous of Charlie's reaction when I'm on my own because of past experiences. But thankfully after a bit of sniffing and checking each other out, they all had great fun playing together! I'm fully aware that my reaction probably caused most of his past reactions when I was holding his leash :doh: Hopefully this is a turning point and I'll fully relax soon!

I tried to get some pictures but there was too much excitement. Charlie jumps down a big wall to the beach without even thinking - he's just about to do it in the second pic - whereas Derek walks all the way back to the start of the path and takes the easy way down to the beach haha. Chalk and cheese are my boys :


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

DJdogman said:


> Thank you so much, that's quite a long read at this stage!
> Charlie definitely shows his appreciation, the way he gazes at me and is just so gentle and loving. He makes Derek seem like a spoilt rich kid who just expects all of these luxuries daily :doh: :roflmao:


Yes had a long day at work that day haha!
That's too funny, I always wonder if Chester would be that way too once we get another dog since we completely spoiled him so far. 
I am also actually really nervous around dogs I don't know. Mostly because of the obedience classes we went through, I got to meet lovely dogs that were working through major anxiety issues because they were attacked. You just never know, I don't think it's unreasonable.. I think we are just more protective over our dogs well being.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am going on a weeks holiday this Saturday and my friend/house/pet sitter had to cancel on me last minute. So I contacted a Pet Sitter site in our area, which to be honest I didn't realise existed in little old Ireland! I was so surprised to see so many pet sitters who would come and stay in your house. This is exactly what I wanted for my boys. I had plenty of people who offered to come and feed them and let them out, but a whole week is too long for just that. They love company and I wanted someone to be there with them in the evenings and for them to know someone is coming home to them during the day. So I found what will hopefully be the perfect person. She came to visit us yesterday and the dogs of course loved her. Fingers crossed it will all go ok and Charlie won't frighten her off with any of his antics. She is a Korean vet who is in Ireland to learn English, so she should be capable of handling him 

Here are the boys taking up my whole couch thinking they are human as usual









And here they are making more funny shapes while asleep, with the human child also getting in on the action haha


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the pictures! The second one with their toes touching is priceless!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoyed the pictures of your handsome boys and family. 

Enjoy your holiday, sounds like you have the perfect person watching the boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*

DJ: so glad you found a sitter for Duke and Charlie. I love all of the pics, especially the one on them touching paws.
Have you checked her references?
Do you feel she is reponsible and will always make sure the gate (if you have one) is locked and close, tht the boys are always on their leash
When we got our pet sitter, she offered me names of six or seven people in the area to call that would give her a reference. I called them all and they gave her rave reviews, and talked about their own dogs.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely photos as usual. Hope you have a good holiday and that your sitter works out well.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> DJ: so glad you found a sitter for Duke and Charlie. I love all of the pics, especially the one on them touching paws.
> Have you checked her references?
> Do you feel she is reponsible and will always make sure the gate (if you have one) is locked and close, tht the boys are always on their leash
> When we got our pet sitter, she offered me names of six or seven people in the area to call that would give her a reference. I called them all and they gave her rave reviews, and talked about their own dogs.


Hi Karen - the sitter has one review on the website. Unfortunately she has only been in Ireland for 3 months so hasn't done too much of this yet. I think the fact she is only learning English might be turning a lot of people off. And to be honest, I did try a number of Irish sitters first, but with such short notice they were all busy.

So I am really hoping for the best. She is police checked and insured through the Pawshake website, so that gives me some assurance :crossfing


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

We have used a site called Trusted Housesitters which seems to be world wide. We will be away for six weeks from September and have a couple from Melbourne who have been housesitting in Brisbane for the last three months. They will have a weeks holiday and then come and do our six week sit. We interviewed each other via Skype and they are calling in for lunch after they finish their Brisbane sit. It will be the third time we have used this website. We have two cats as well as Harley so it is very economical for us as neither the householder nor the sitter pay anything just a yearly fee of about $120 to join the site. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harleysmum said:


> We have used a site called Trusted Housesitters which seems to be world wide. We will be away for six weeks from September and have a couple from Melbourne who have been housesitting in Brisbane for the last three months. They will have a weeks holiday and then come and do our six week sit. We interviewed each other via Skype and they are calling in for lunch after they finish their Brisbane sit. It will be the third time we have used this website. We have two cats as well as Harley so it is very economical for us as neither the householder nor the sitter pay anything just a yearly fee of about $120 to join the site. Enjoy your holiday!


I did actually see that site when I was searching, but I didn't realise there was no fee. So basically its like a holiday for them too, getting to stay in your house and look after your animals. I'll look into that too next time. You enjoy your holiday too


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

So my week away from my boys went even better than expected. Our sitter kept me updated all the time about how they were doing, and sent on numerous pictures. She was well able to handle Charlie, and understood their different needs. We got a fantastic home-coming of wiggles and licks the night we got back, and even more so the following morning when they realised I was still there, haha.

I'd never left them for more than 2 days before, so was nervous about a week, but I had no reason to be. The sitter even left me this beautiful sketch of them that she did, and she had framed it, so touching! And now I have their names in Korean


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was wondering how it all went. Great that your sitter worked out well and what a lovely drawing. She has talent.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad you had a lovely holiday. Seems like the boys enjoyed the sitter too. What a lovely thoughtful gesture to draw them and frame it for you. Always enjoy seeing your boys.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

That was such a sweet thing for her to have done. I'm no art expert, but she has talent (and a giving heart). Very nice!! 

I'm always struck by how often your fur sons look like mirror images of each other. They are twins, after all. Adorable twins


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

dborgers said:


> That was such a sweet thing for her to have done. I'm no art expert, but she has talent (and a giving heart). Very nice!!
> 
> I'm always struck by how often your fur sons look like mirror images of each other. They are twins, after all. Adorable twins


That mirror image thing is quite something! People often ask me if I position them like that for pictures, LOL! Obviously I don't, it just happens!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That drawing is amazing! So pleased your sitter worked out so well. It is our experience that these type of sitters go beyond your expectations. We have just advertised for our Christmas break and got four applicants within 24 hours!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*



DJdogman said:


> So my week away from my boys went even better than expected. Our sitter kept me updated all the time about how they were doing, and sent on numerous pictures. She was well able to handle Charlie, and understood their different needs. We got a fantastic home-coming of wiggles and licks the night we got back, and even more so the following morning when they realised I was still there, haha.
> 
> I'd never left them for more than 2 days before, so was nervous about a week, but I had no reason to be. The sitter even left me this beautiful sketch of them that she did, and she had framed it, so touching! And now I have their names in Korean


*DJ: So happy to read that SHE was wonderful with them-was hoping everything would go smoothly. That is an awesome picture she did of your twins!*


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We had a bit of a scare over the weekend. We had family over from NY as unfortunately my grandmother died. I had to drop my niece to a faraway airport for a very early flight, so we left the night before and stayed in a hotel so as not to miss out on a night's sleep. I allowed two very close family members to stay in my house and mind Derek and Charlie. They both know how much my dogs mean to me, so I trusted them to simply be there with the dogs and leave them out to the yard, no walking was needed.

Unfortunately the following morning as I was driving into the airport at 8.30am, I got a phone call to say that my boys had been seen alone, running along together on road in my town. I was a 3hr drive away so felt so completely helpless, but I phoned everyone I could and it turns out there were already 5-6 friends and family out looking for the boys already, they just didn't want to panic me knowing how far away I was. The boys were seen together a few times, but then Charlie was found alone at 9.30. This was half a relief because Charlie would be the least street wise out of both of them, and Derek knows a lot of people in our town so I had faith that he would find someone he knew, and anyone who knows me knows I would not leave them out on their own.

They continued the search for another hour, only to finally check back at my house, and there was Derek waiting in the porch looking very guilty. I cried as soon as they phoned to tell me.

It turns out one of the visitors had just left the door wide open during the night after coming home drunk. We have no idea how long my boys were out alone for, but they both slept for the whole day and night after so must have been out for quite a while!! We think that they were together for most of their adventure.

We are so so so ridiculously lucky to have found both boys safe and well. Charlie had a small cut on a paw, but it was only superficial. After leaving them for a week with a pet sitter who was basically a stranger, I am so upset that I can't trust my own family with my baby boys, but at least now I know this before anything truly bad happened.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

So glad to hear they are okay! I cannot even imagine what you were going through being so far away from them as well. If only they could talk.. I wonder what little adventure they went on. Derek is one smart boy getting back home on his own.

I am assuming your family member feels horrible... accidents happen but the being drunk part doesn't make it better by any means... my condolences about your grandmother as well.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bosn'sMom said:


> So glad to hear they are okay! I cannot even imagine what you were going through being so far away from them as well. If only they could talk.. I wonder what little adventure they went on. Derek is one smart boy getting back home on his own.
> 
> I am assuming your family member feels horrible... accidents happen but the being drunk part doesn't make it better by any means... my condolences about your grandmother as well.


Thank you very much indeed. Yes they were very apologetic over it, and both blaming each other, but still both taking responsibility. I would love to have had a go-pro attached to Derek & Charlie to see what they got up to, they probably had the best morning of their lives! I'm so glad it was early on a saturday so not too many cars about.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Duke*



DJdogman said:


> We had a bit of a scare over the weekend. We had family over from NY as unfortunately my grandmother died. I had to drop my niece to a faraway airport for a very early flight, so we left the night before and stayed in a hotel so as not to miss out on a night's sleep. I allowed two very close family members to stay in my house and mind Derek and Charlie. They both know how much my dogs mean to me, so I trusted them to simply be there with the dogs and leave them out to the yard, no walking was needed.
> 
> Unfortunately the following morning as I was driving into the airport at 8.30am, I got a phone call to say that my boys had been seen alone, running along together on road in my town. I was a 3hr drive away so felt so completely helpless, but I phoned everyone I could and it turns out there were already 5-6 friends and family out looking for the boys already, they just didn't want to panic me knowing how far away I was. The boys were seen together a few times, but then Charlie was found alone at 9.30. This was half a relief because Charlie would be the least street wise out of both of them, and Derek knows a lot of people in our town so I had faith that he would find someone he knew, and anyone who knows me knows I would not leave them out on their own.
> 
> ...


This is so scary!! Thank God they were found and were safe!
Charlie and Duke definitely have a guardian angel.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I caught the boys looking like a 2 headed monster last night :roflmao:
Charlie is on top, he fell asleep there after a while and Derek was just lying there with only his eyes moving around, I'm sure he thought they were still playing haha.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

DJdogman said:


> I caught the boys looking like a 2 headed monster last night :roflmao:
> Charlie is on top, he fell asleep there after a while and Derek was just lying there with only his eyes moving around, I'm sure he thought they were still playing haha.


What a funny pic!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amazing!!*

The cutest two headed monster I've ever seen!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh your boys are just too precious. I don't know how you manage to get anything done in your house I would just be watching them all the time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture! So classic.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

We had the BEST weekend with the boys! There was a fun pet show on raising money for the rescue who gave us Charlie. We decided to try bringing Charlie up before it started just to show the rescue people how good he is doing, fully expecting to have to bring him home when other dogs started showing up.....

Well not only did we manage to stay for the whole show with 2 very well behaved dogs, but we also entered him in a few categories, he walked around the ring with me with absolutely no trouble - no barking, snarling or anxeity. I was so amazed, and so proud of him! Its 11 months since he came to us and what a difference. We even got to tell Charlie's story to the crowd, and when we came to the part that they were brothers, the host pointed down at Derek, and my daughter was there waving his paw at us. Too cute!!

Derek came 2nd for best trick, he jumps up and catches his food in almost a somersault. 

The whole day was such a huge turning point for Charlie. I'm sure there will be professional photos available soon, but here is one non-professional one for now, happy boys and happy mommy!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is a great update! Yeah Charlie!!!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> That is a great update! Yeah Charlie!!!!


I hope the day will come for you too Jenn!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I bet 11 months ago you never thought you would be able to do this. Congratulations on all your hard work and loving it has paid off. You should have had a rosette too!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Taylorsmum said:


> I bet 11 months ago you never thought you would be able to do this. Congratulations on all your hard work and loving it has paid off. You should have had a rosette too!


Thank you so much, and you're right about getting nothing done. After work, my evening is spent just staring at them saying "look what they're doing now, look at the way they're sitting now", haha!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> I hope the day will come for you too Jenn!


I am confident it will. Charlie's confidence has grown tremendously (at home and at daycare). We'll continue to work on the small steps and maybe someday he'll get to a point where's more comfortable in other surroundings. For now, I take delight when he initiates play with Duke, or actually will go out into the rain to go the bathroom! Because when he comes up to me and puts his head in my lap, there is no better feeling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amen!!*



jennretz said:


> I am confident it will. Charlie's confidence has grown tremendously (at home and at daycare). We'll continue to work on the small steps and maybe someday he'll get to a point where's more comfortable in other surroundings. For now, I take delight when he initiates play with Duke, or actually will go out into the rain to go the bathroom! Because when he comes up to me and puts his head in my lap, there is no better feeling.


I second that emotion!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Huge Congrats!*



DJdogman said:


> We had the BEST weekend with the boys! There was a fun pet show on raising money for the rescue who gave us Charlie. We decided to try bringing Charlie up before it started just to show the rescue people how good he is doing, fully expecting to have to bring him home when other dogs started showing up.....
> 
> Well not only did we manage to stay for the whole show with 2 very well behaved dogs, but we also entered him in a few categories, he walked around the ring with me with absolutely no trouble - no barking, snarling or anxeity. I was so amazed, and so proud of him! Its 11 months since he came to us and what a difference. We even got to tell Charlie's story to the crowd, and when we came to the part that they were brothers, the host pointed down at Derek, and my daughter was there waving his paw at us. Too cute!!
> 
> ...


A huge congrats to the boys and their Mommy!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

The boys and their sister had a great time last night trying to catch what we call a daddy-long-legs-fly, you know those harmless insects with long legs and long wings. They came away empty handed and we still don't know where it disappeared to :doh:
They're also great for catching spiders, which is a godsend at this time of year as there are loads around the house! Luckily we have only harmless insects over here besides wasps.

The boys now have a new friend in the form of my friend's 1 yr old lab, Sam. Sam is also very light coloured so he looks like a shaved version of Derek and Charlie, its so cute seeing them all bound around together. They were having far too much fun for me to get a proper photo. Charlie lets off the highest-pitched squeal every time he sees him. He lets off a similar one when I get home from work but the squeal for Sam is ridiculous! To think that a few months ago he couldn't be near other dogs, its so brilliant to see him playing with new friends


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These 2 boys are so sweet! Love the pics!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That is such a wonderful update! You should get a video of it


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wendy427 said:


> These 2 boys are so sweet! Love the pics!


Thank you, I just love them so much its hard to put into words, I'm sure you know the feeling 



jennretz said:


> That is such a wonderful update! You should get a video of it


I will, hopefully tonight!  We are going away again in the morning for a wedding and have the same pet sitter coming who looked after them before. Only 5 weeks ago I had to leave her specific instructions about Charlie, don't bring him for long walks, keep away from other dogs etc, yet now I am able to tell her that he is "normal", is easier to walk and able to play with other dogs! Its only for one night this time, but I'm sure they'll be happy to see her again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> Thank you, I just love them so much its hard to put into words, I'm sure you know the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> I will, hopefully tonight!  We are going away again in the morning for a wedding and have the same pet sitter coming who looked after them before. Only 5 weeks ago I had to leave her specific instructions about Charlie, don't bring him for long walks, keep away from other dogs etc, yet now I am able to tell her that he is "normal", is easier to walk and able to play with other dogs! Its only for one night this time, but I'm sure they'll be happy to see her again.


Glad to hear that Charlie and Derek have a new friend, Sam. Just love the pics of them. Hope you have a wonderful time-the boys will be in good hands!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope this works - here's Charlie being a brave boy and catching spiders for me the other night. Both dogs are really great at this, its so handy at this time of year


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Just catching up here. What an awesome day at the show for your boys. You must be so thrilled.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Such a cute video.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Charlie was so brave last night, running out to the swans. It took one hiss from them and he ran back in very quickly, lol. Derek didn't even try to go near them.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Pic heavy post, but it was Charlie's one year Gotcha Day last Sunday, and I'm just so happy with how far he's come. To think we didn't even really plan it, we just heard he needed a home without even seeing a photo and took him in the next day. Now we cannot ever imagine life without him. Last night they were both asleep and Derek woke up and looked around until he saw his brother, then went back to sleep. Such a bond.

Here they are being intrigued by a butterfly last night!





And begging for food as always








Charlie's face is so funny here!








He initiates play all the time now, it makes me so happy to see every single time








Charlie's sad face has almost fully gone (he's on the right) - we used to call him Eyeore from Winnie the Pooh because he looked so sad all the time!
















Camping out with their sister


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Such a great story!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful pics! Those boys really love each other don't they!


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

What a wonderful thing you did for this dog! They look like they could be twins, and so handsome!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

one of my favorite threads on the forum. i cant believe it has been a year!
Great progress and such a wonderful story


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow a whole year, how quickly that has flown by. Who knew the difference a year would make. I just love this thread and seeing pictures of your boys. Congratulations on all your hard work, what a wonderful achievement.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Same litter. Might as well be twins. What a wonderful happenstance that they are back together as brothers should be. Great photos too.


Max


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just been reading back over the first few pages and reminiscing, I'm almost in tears at how far Charlie has come and how bonded we all are. I love being able to come on here and share it all with people who understand how much we love our dogs. Reading back over it all really hit me how much everyone here helped when things were tough with Charlie. Thank you all so much for the support, advice, nice thoughts and kind wishes over the past year. <3


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

When did you figure out they were actually brothers?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*

I'm with jennretz. How long did you have Charlie before you discovered that he and Derek were brothers!?!?


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> When did you figure out they were actually brothers?





Karen519 said:


> I'm with jennretz. How long did you have Charlie before you discovered that he and Derek were brothers!?!?


It was one month after we got him. We signed the adoption papers and were handed his vaccination card and then it all fell into place. The rescue were as shocked as I was. I like to think the dogs knew themselves from the start though


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> It was one month after we got him. We signed the adoption papers and were handed his vaccination card and then it all fell into place. The rescue were as shocked as I was. I like to think the dogs knew themselves from the start though


I am SPEECHLESS! I bet they knew before you did.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I mean, look at that bond! Such love between them!
This was last night after their bath (well shower actually as we have no bath). They HATE the hair dryer so I lit the fire to dry them off, hence the lovely glow.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> I mean, look at that bond! Such love between them!
> 
> This was last night after their bath (well shower actually as we have no bath). They HATE the hair dryer so I lit the fire to dry them off, hence the lovely glow.



That picture is calendar worthy


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Such a lovely photo. They were born on my birthday!! You are so lucky that they are so closely bonded. Siblings can sometimes fight a lot. I received a cocker back as I had sold two sisters to a retired couple (against my better judgement) and they started fighting at around 2 years old. I kept her and then she started fighting with her mother! She was fine with all the other dogs just not good with family members. I found a lovely home for her where she was the only dog.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> That picture is calendar worthy


Thank you! They're so photogenic. I think I'll have to get professional photos done!



rooroch said:


> Such a lovely photo. They were born on my birthday!! You are so lucky that they are so closely bonded. Siblings can sometimes fight a lot. I received a cocker back as I had sold two sisters to a retired couple (against my better judgement) and they started fighting at around 2 years old. I kept her and then she started fighting with her mother! She was fine with all the other dogs just not good with family members. I found a lovely home for her where she was the only dog.


haha its my own birthday the day before that! 
That's interesting. So the cockers grew up together as pups and only started fighting at 2 yrs old? Mine do have their odd tiffs but nothing serious, except for once over a bone, so now the house is bone-free!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

What a wonderful story and what wonderful people. I hope to do the same once my pup is an adult and my 'battle scar years' are over !


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So I must remember to wish you Happy Birthday on the 15th!! We are Sagittarians. Supposed to love animals, traveling and people!!
Yes the puppies were reared together with their 3 siblings and lived together with no problems then started fighting around 2 years old until it became impossible to have them in the same room together. This then happened with the mother after I had taken the puppy (Emilie) back. I had them together for nearly a year and then the trouble started. Luckily (for me) a friend had just lost her cocker from old age and this was the perfect solution. The way your boys behave together I don't think you will ever have a problem.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

PIC HEAVY POST 

Hello everyone - I haven't managed to update here in quite a while!

Derek & Charlie are doing really great! Charlie is still copying everything Derek does, and they're still the best of friends. There hasn't been one fight since we removed all bones from the house back in the first few weeks! Charlie had a slight lapse over the holidays but it was my own fault for not sticking to his routine, he became anxious on walks again. All good now that we're back in the swing of things though.

Here's a few pics of them recently, I just love them so flipping much 

Still posing in mirror positions!! I still find this amazing. 









Simultaneous head-tilting when I ask if they want to go for a walk









I must have had something tasty on my hand!









Waiting for me to finish my shower









Charlie is on top hugging me, while Derek is down minding my bad ankle









I love this pic of their eyes following me around the room 









Getting lots of loving from my nephews 









And lastly, I thought this was so funny when I saw them all tangled up


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

They are so precious! Look just alike to me.  LOVE all the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie and Derek*



DJdogman said:


> PIC HEAVY POST
> 
> Hello everyone - I haven't managed to update here in quite a while!
> 
> ...


Charlie and Derek are amazing! I love all of the pictures. They bring a HUGE SMILE to my heart! You ought to write a book!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These wonderful pictures sure got a chuckle from me! Charlie and Derek are amazing! Really love the mirror images!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Charlie and Derek are amazing! I love all of the pictures. They bring a HUGE SMILE to my heart! You ought to write a book!


Thank you Karen! They really brighten up every day in our house!
I actually made a book of their story for my nephews for christmas, they loved it and have decided to go searching for the rest of the littermates, LOL!! :roflmao:


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

AngelCoopersMom said:


> They are so precious! Look just alike to me.  LOVE all the pictures.


Thank you CoopersMom, they are twins, very hard to tell them apart if they don't have their collars on.



Wendy427 said:


> These wonderful pictures sure got a chuckle from me! Charlie and Derek are amazing! Really love the mirror images!


I don't know how they do those mirror images, but its so entertaining! I've even got a few videos of them getting into those positions as some people have asked whether I set up the pics, haha! :roflmao:


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I just took up my morning reading through this entire beautiful thread when I'm supposed to be working. Oops! It was like a good book. I cried, I laughed, my heart warmed. Such a wonderful story and so amazing. Thank you for sharing and keeping the story going. Looking forward to the second book. 
Your boys are beautiful. Your love for them is very apparent.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> Well I just took up my morning reading through this entire beautiful thread when I'm supposed to be working. Oops! It was like a good book. I cried, I laughed, my heart warmed. Such a wonderful story and so amazing. Thank you for sharing and keeping the story going. Looking forward to the second book.
> Your boys are beautiful. Your love for them is very apparent.


Thank you so much! It sure is a long thread - I should do a quick summary in the first post! :roflmao:


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

So I´ve just discovered this thread as well, went through ALL OF 33 PAGES and my eyes are like dots now. The story is great, the photos are fantastic, a real page turner. One golden is already great but 2 goldens, twins seperated at birth coming back together, Charlie learning to be loved. The mirrored image photos are definitely calendar worthy. I just had to say congratulations to you. I´m glad I found this thread. Now I´ll go and put some eye drops.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mel said:


> So I´ve just discovered this thread as well, went through ALL OF 33 PAGES and my eyes are like dots now. The story is great, the photos are fantastic, a real page turner. One golden is already great but 2 goldens, twins seperated at birth coming back together, Charlie learning to be loved. The mirrored image photos are definitely calendar worthy. I just had to say congratulations to you. I´m glad I found this thread. Now I´ll go and put some eye drops.


Thanks so much Mel! It really is the sweetest story, I can't take credit for it, they found each other  I have to hold myself back from telling strangers when we're out for walks and someone comes over to rub them, lol!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are the boys last night snuggled up after their walk, in the favourite spot in front of the open fire


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

DJdogman said:


> Here are the boys last night snuggled up after their walk, in the favourite spot in front of the open fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this!!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

It´s just amazing how they are so attached to each other and cuddly. Soooo cute.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a great idea to write a book for your nephews about their story. I am still waiting for the movie of course!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

So my boyfriend went back to sea yesterday for his usual 4 weeks. My boys know not to go on our new couch when he's around. Last night it was like they knew he was gone, they saw me stretched out and it didn't take long for them to climb up and snuggle in to me! Pure mama's boys


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

My boy will jump into bed when my husband is away. It's like he knows I'm really ok with it and the husband isn't even though I'll tell him "off" when he's tried in the past.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> My boy will jump into bed when my husband is away. It's like he knows I'm really ok with it and the husband isn't even though I'll tell him "off" when he's tried in the past.


Haha they are just too clever aren't they! This morning when I opened the bedroom door, they barged past me into the room. They NEVER do this when my boyfriend is home. They know mammy is the pushover!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The boys*



DJdogman said:


> So my boyfriend went back to sea yesterday for his usual 4 weeks. My boys know not to go on our new couch when he's around. Last night it was like they knew he was gone, they saw me stretched out and it didn't take long for them to climb up and snuggle in to me! Pure mama's boys
> 
> View attachment 606633
> 
> View attachment 606641


Looks like the boys are going to make the most out of the next four weeks and keep Mom safe!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

The boys got to play on a deserted sandy beach yesterday - its a bit of a trip from our house so we don't go too often, but they had way more fun than the usual rocky strand we go to, so I'm going to make more of an effort to go here in future. 
Charlie (in the red) whined the whole way home, he really didn't want to leave!!


































And here they are taking over the bed, the one they're not allowed on when daddy is home :roflmao:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a super day for them. Too funny about the bed. They look like they always sleep there!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Great pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a great day at the beach. 
They're both beautiful, enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovely photos. Afterall, a bed is made for sleeping. If half of it is temporarily vacant, it makes no sense in not making use of it.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

My baby boys pretending butter wouldn't melt yet again!! :roflmao:


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

still my favorite thread on the forum  These two are amazing! Makes me want to add a second pup to our house...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are just so so beautiful! Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pictures*



DJdogman said:


> Thank you Karen! They really brighten up every day in our house!
> I actually made a book of their story for my nephews for christmas, they loved it and have decided to go searching for the rest of the littermates, LOL!! :roflmao:


I never tire seeing their pictures. They are all AMAZING, but the last one with their mouths open is UNBELIEVABLE!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So I'm home sick today (please don't let it be the flu) and stumbled across this thread! Read the whole thing from start to finish. OMG what an amazing story!!! Now I need tissues for my tears and my runny nose. I'm so happy for your entire family, human and furry  . Fate definitely brought Charlie and Derek together again!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bosn'sMom said:


> still my favorite thread on the forum  These two are amazing! Makes me want to add a second pup to our house...


Do it do it do it! Haha. Its really hard to imagine life without two, or to imagine Derek on his own!



Karen519 said:


> I never tire seeing their pictures. They are all AMAZING, but the last one with their mouths open is UNBELIEVABLE!!


They sure know how to pose don't they! Of course having a treat in my hand helps, haha.



jennretz said:


> They are just so so beautiful! Keep the pictures coming


Oh thank you, I really love being able to share them here, my facebook friends get so sick of them! haha



LynnC said:


> So I'm home sick today (please don't let it be the flu) and stumbled across this thread! Read the whole thing from start to finish. OMG what an amazing story!!! Now I need tissues for my tears and my runny nose. I'm so happy for your entire family, human and furry  . Fate definitely brought Charlie and Derek together again!


I'm sorry that you're sick, I hope those tears blasted out the germs! lol. Thanks so much, it really was just meant to be, our lives literally revolve around these boys! 

I'm going away next Thursday for a week and a friend is moving in to look after them. I'm already getting teary at the thought of leaving them for so long!! :doh:


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm lucky enough to have a friend who's an amazing pet photographer. She is doing a new project and asked if my boys could be her models. I jumped at the chance of course! Here are some of her pics.









This is hilarious - Charlie catching a treat! :roflmao:
















Derek








Charlie - look how much he has changed from when we first got him. His whole face looks happier.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Beautiful pics!! Gorgeous boys! I find it so hard to get good pictures of my 2, unless they are sleeping-lol. That one of Charlie catching a treat, is amazing!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You're so lucky to have a talented friend. Charlie looks so happy. He has "old soul" eyes


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*



DJdogman said:


> I'm lucky enough to have a friend who's an amazing pet photographer. She is doing a new project and asked if my boys could be her models. I jumped at the chance of course! Here are some of her pics.
> 
> View attachment 614849
> 
> ...


Your friend is VERY TALENTED and of course her models are stunning!!:wavey:


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> You're so lucky to have a talented friend. Charlie looks so happy. He has "old soul" eyes


yes you're right, he really does! He gazes right into my eyes when I'm stroking his head, you can just feel his love. Whereas Derek looks away all the time. Obviously I love both of my boys very much, but the way Charlie looks at me makes me feel a really deep connection.


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

WOW just WOW - beautiful boys and fantastic photos


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

So we went on vacation for a whole week (!!) and left our pups for that long for the first time. We have a friend who comes to stay in our house so the only change is us not being there. He said on the 3rd day, Charlie started whining and didn't stop until we came home  He also destroyed a bean bag, safe to say he missed us! We're already planning on bringing them on the next vacation of course.

Here they are as we were leaving 








We got the TINIEST bit of snow in Southern Ireland on the day we got home, but the boys LOVED it















We finished off our holiday with a drink outside a bar when we got home. Usually Charlie is very anxious doing this, but he was so relaxed that day. (he's wearing the red)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*aw-www*

AW-WWW. Such a very sweet story. Best case scenario, though, having someone stay at your house with them. I'm sure they will enjoy the next vacation!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That picture of them looking out the window when you're leaving would destroy me LOL....I would have a hard time going....they sure know how to work it!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Gorgeous photos taken by your photographer friend. Somehow I missed them first time around - being in a different time zone I suppose. It is awful going away, I hate it when we leave Harley but great to come home to all that love!


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Yet again, amazing photos. Charlie and Derek lying outside the bar is another mirror image. How do they do it?!?!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Harleysmum said:


> Gorgeous photos taken by your photographer friend. Somehow I missed them first time around - being in a different time zone I suppose. It is awful going away, I hate it when we leave Harley but great to come home to all that love!


It really is awful leaving them, but I'm glad we have someone we can rely on to look after them the way we like them to be looked after 



Mel said:


> Yet again, amazing photos. Charlie and Derek lying outside the bar is another mirror image. How do they do it?!?!


Unbelievable aren't they! Never ceases to amaze me.

This was Charlie asleep last night, I mean, come on :roflmao:








And Charlie with his arm around Derek, they fell asleep while playing yet again 








And this one just for the lol's. This is the boys Daddy on the left and our petsitter on the right. They both fell asleep in a mirror position just like Derek and Charlie! :roflmao:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the new pictures! Your boys (all of them LOL) are so handsome


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Funny~~*



DJdogman said:


> It really is awful leaving them, but I'm glad we have someone we can rely on to look after them the way we like them to be looked after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love all of the pictures and did get a chuckle from the last one!! I guess it runs in the family!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Love the new pictures! Your boys (all of them LOL) are so handsome


Haha!  With three lazy boys in the house, its lucky they're handsome 



Karen519 said:


> Love all of the pictures and did get a chuckle from the last one!! I guess it runs in the family!!


Yes indeed, I don't know who copies who! haha.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Always love catching up with your boys.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the story of your reunited boys. What a small world sometimes, eh? Lookin' good!!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello everybody  Derek and Charlie have been enjoying the lovely Irish summer, which consists of 65 degree heat for about 4 or 5 days. The couldn't handle it so we had to buy them a paddling pool which they were afraid of, lol. After a bit of encouragement, they finally dipped their feet in.

Here are a few pics over the last month, still as in love with my boys as ever. I think people are waiting for this novelty/obsession to wear off, but with Goldens, I don't think it ever does :grin2:



Charlie taking in a nice breath of fresh air, and Derek fast asleep









Being very wary of the paddling pool, scary thing!! 









Charlie pretending to be a dinosaur on the bench out the back garden!









Brotherly love, Derek is lying on Charlie









Yippee the cruise liners are back in town!!









Twins in every way


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

They are so sweet and handsome! Love the pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dj*

I bet people never stop with the comments on how gorgeous they are!!0
Love each and every picture!:smile2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just checking in to see how you guys are doing....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm so sorry I haven't been on in so long. Thanks for asking about the boys Jen, they are doing really good. Had a scare with Charlie recently when he ate what turned out to be a plastic shovel (!!). He was minutes away from an operation, but got a second opinion and ultrasound etc. and he eventually passed the offending item on his own. It was 2 days of torture while he had to stay at the vets, I was non-stop crying thinking of him there without me, I really thought I was going to lose him. Thankfully he is back to health now again. 0 

We've had Charlie for 2 years this week and what a two years it has been! Charlie is a real hit with small babies, he is so so gentle! You can see him below with my nephew, Charlie has his shaved tummy and leg still from the vets. I have the most amazing video of Derek stopping my baby nephew from climbing the stairs, I'll work out how to post videos some day!!

We had a trip to the famous Cliffs of Moher during the summer, see in the pic below. We could not walk two steps without people stopping and rubbing the boys, they loved every second of it of course!
Charlie can still be quite anxious, but he smiles a lot now and looks happier more often than he used to. He also won a prize this year at the Animal Rescue Dog Show, so now he and his brother Derek have one rosette each! :laugh:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the update! I loved your pictures and I'm glad that Charlie is ok....what these goldens will eat....many years ago I visited the Cliffs of Moher. I haven't seen anything more beautiful 

That picture of Charlie with your nephew is so sweet


----------

